# Vale la pena amarsi ad ogni costo?



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
siamo arrivati a dirci che staremo insieme, come potremo... come amanti, per tutta la vita.


dopo alcuni mesi di paradiso purtroppo sono venute a galla vecchie cicatrici di lei. molti anni fa, il suo matrimonio era forse in crisi, lei ha frequentato un altro uomo... si sono lasciati e dopo altri anni, con suo marito, ha avuto due bellissimi bambini.
appena me l'ha detto mi è dispiaciuto. però, alla fine, è pur sempre la sua vita passata. non ho motivo ne di prendermela ne di soffrire. il "superare" insieme la cosa ci ha unito ancora di più.

per caso abbiamo scoperto che il suo ex amante la segue e ci ha visto insieme. lei è in crisi, ha paura possa dire qualcosa a suo marito... anzi siamo praticamente sicuri lo farà. però, allo stesso tempo, non lo vuole denunciare per un solo motivo, la vecchia storia diventerebbe pubblica ed ha paura che suo marito possa portarle via i figli.
lei vuole bene a suo marito, però dice che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio l'amore passa e si trasforma in qualcos'altro... affetto, rispetto, stima, quello che è.... ma non è più amore. forse è per questo... il non amarlo più, che non vuole parlargliene.
non sono d'accordo. l'amore può, anzi deve, essere sempre in crescita in una coppia che sia spostata o meno.


dal canto mio io sono nella più piena impotenza. non posso affrontare quest'uomo perché sarebbe come uscire allo scoperto dichiarando che frequento lei. posso solo starle vicino e consigliarle cosa fare.
le ho chiesto più e più volte di parlare con suo marito di quello che è stato. purtroppo di stupidate ne facciamo tutti ma le stupidate possono anche essere perdonate. sono disposto a tirarmi in dietro o a testimoniare se lo denunciasse. niente. lei non riesce neanche al pensare di farlo.

a questo punto non so più che fare.
io... io la amo. la amo più della mia vita. ma soprattutto mi sono accorto, quasi all'improvviso, che l'amore verso di lei implica anche l'amare... il voler bene ai suoi figli. dovesse succedere qualcosa e ci andassero di mezzo loro non saprei perdonarmelo.

devo lasciarla?
si forse si. ci ho pensato, ci ho pensato tanto.
però a che pro? se qualcuno ci vuole fare del male oramai ha le prove. se la lasciassi spezzerei il suo cuore già messo a dura prova dall'aver scoperto di essere pedinata.

deve lasciare suo marito?
si, forse anche questa può essere una soluzione. me ne ha già parlato ma i figli la bloccano. 
del resto ha senso vivere in un matrimonio forse non finito ma con tantissimi scheletri e dove l'amore ha lasciato il posto a... qualcosa che non è di certo più amore?

non so più cosa fare, la amo, voglio la sua sicurezza. se avessi la certezza che l'uscire dalla sua vita calmerebbe le acque me ne andrei subito. purtroppo so non è così.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
> dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
> dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
> poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
> ...


Ti dico la verità...non ti capisco.

A parte che la storia del "marito che le porta via i figli" è una cavolata. Il tradimento non è un motivo valido per levare i figli alla madre che, di conseguenza "rimangono" con lei. Solo in casi gravissimi (maltrattamenti, dipendenze varie, ecc) si levano i figli alla madre.

Non sei d'accordo che l'amore possa affievolirsi. Allora perché lei ha tradito? Perché non ti sei fatto da parte per farle crescere l'amore con suo marito?

Non riesce anche a pensare di parlare col marito perché ci vede molto più lontano di te, perché lo ha già tradito una volta...se venisse fuori anche la storia con te perderebbe la faccia.

Secondo me la vedi troppo come vittima...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità...non ti capisco.
> 
> A parte che la storia del "marito che le porta via i figli" è una cavolata. Il tradimento non è un motivo valido per levare i figli alla madre che, di conseguenza "rimangono" con lei. Solo in casi gravissimi (maltrattamenti, dipendenze varie, ecc) si levano i figli alla madre.
> 
> ...


Ciao Eliade !!!!!

Mi devi una risposta !!!

Hiro


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2012)

ma come mai questo ex amante rispunta dopo tanti anni?
l'ha sempre seguita per tutti questi anni?
e perchè dovrebbe parlare proprio ora? perchè sa di te?

comunque sia, stai attento alla differenza di età, non sei un ragazzino ma lei è ad un punto della sua vita molto diverso dal tuo, tu vedi un futuro per voi?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità...non ti capisco.
> 
> 
> Non sei d'accordo che l'amore possa affievolirsi. Allora perché lei ha tradito? Perché non ti sei fatto da parte per farle crescere l'amore con suo marito?
> :


su questo hai ragione. ho una visione troppo romantica del mondo. forse, per come ho vissuto le mie precedenti storie, l'amore non si era affievolito finchè non è finito tutto.
lei effettivamente me l'ha apertamente detto che non lo ama più, quindi qualcosa è cambiato e anzi si è appunto affievolito.



Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesce anche a pensare di parlare col marito perché ci vede molto più lontano di te, perché lo ha già tradito una volta...se venisse fuori anche la storia con te perderebbe la faccia.
> 
> Secondo me la vedi troppo come vittima...


anche questo è vero, la mia visione è offuscata da quello che provo per lei. purtroppo non riesco al momento ad avere una visione differente.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai questo ex amante rispunta dopo tanti anni?
> l'ha sempre seguita per tutti questi anni?
> e perchè dovrebbe parlare proprio ora? perchè sa di te?
> 
> comunque sia, stai attento alla differenza di età, non sei un ragazzino ma lei è ad un punto della sua vita molto diverso dal tuo, tu vedi un futuro per voi?


a quanto pare lui ci ha sempre provato molto insistentemente con lei da quando si sono lasciati. e lei non potendo chiedere aiuto ha sempre sopportato. diciamo che è l'occasione di lui per creare un bel casino nella vita di lei.

un futuro per noi?
se lei decidesse con le proprie gambe di lasciare il marito si. non sarebbe per nulla semplice, me ne rendo conto. però un futuro potrebbe esserci.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (2 Aprile 2012)

La signora non ha alcuna intenzione di rinunciare alla sua famiglia per te. Anche tu ti proponi sono come amante e non come compagno di vita.
Obiettivamente non si può darle torto perché sarebbe una storia di breve durata, non per te che pensando a una relazione di 7 anni ti sembra una vita, ma per lei. Ha certamente molta fantasia per raffreddare i tuoi entusiasmi e prepararti alla breve conclusione.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a quanto pare lui ci ha sempre provato molto insistentemente con lei da quando si sono lasciati. e lei non potendo chiedere aiuto ha sempre sopportato. diciamo che è l'occasione di lui per creare un bel casino nella vita di lei.
> 
> un futuro per noi?
> se lei decidesse con le proprie gambe di lasciare il marito si. non sarebbe per nulla semplice, me ne rendo conto. però un futuro potrebbe esserci.


è un po' strano che una persona covi vendetta per tanti anni...sicuro che la storia con 'sto tipo non abbia avuto strascichi recenti?

no non è semplice... marito, ex amante, figli, 20 anni in più...hai parecchie cose su cui riflettere


----------



## elena_ (2 Aprile 2012)

caro "non registrato",

hai mai provato a immaginarti insieme a lei tra 10/20 anni?

ad ogni modo tra 10/20 anni i suoi figli sarebbero cresciuti, quindi...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> è un po' strano che una persona covi vendetta per tanti anni...sicuro che la storia con 'sto tipo non abbia avuto strascichi recenti?
> 
> no non è semplice... marito, ex amante, figli, 20 anni in più...hai parecchie cose su cui riflettere




non è semplice, forse mi sto solo illudendo però le cose che sento da parte sua nei miei confronti sembrano vere...


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

avete scoperto che questo ex la segue, oppure lo ha scoperto lei?
sembra quasi una scusa per allontanarsi da te


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è semplice, forse mi sto solo illudendo però le cose che sento da parte sua nei miei confronti sembrano vere...



bè, scusa se te lo dico, ma lei, rispetto a te, è paradossalmente messa "meglio", perchè ha una visione più completa di tutta la situazione e può scegliere
tu invece "dipendi" da lei, dalle sue decisioni
il mio consiglio è: almeno non aspettare troppo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
> dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
> dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
> poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
> ...


la ami?
lasciala e aspettala

non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
non le servi tu per capire se il suo per il marito è amore o no
non le servi tu per risolvere la situazione con l'altro

tu non servi obiettivamente a nulla se non a farle trascorrere momenti piacevoli e spensierati


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione. ho una visione troppo romantica del mondo. forse, per come ho vissuto le mie precedenti storie, l'amore non si era affievolito finchè non è finito tutto.
> lei effettivamente me l'ha apertamente detto che non lo ama più, quindi qualcosa è cambiato e anzi si è appunto affievolito.
> 
> 
> ...


Allora non fare nulla. Siediti e aspetta...


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade !!!!!
> 
> Mi devi una risposta !!!
> 
> Hiro


Ciao hiro!!! 
Ti sto rispondendo!!:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> avete scoperto che questo ex la segue, oppure lo ha scoperto lei?
> sembra quasi una scusa per allontanarsi da te


no, lo abbiamo scoperto insieme, è una cosa vera


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la ami?
> lasciala e aspettala
> 
> non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
> ...


si la amo

le avevo detto che volevo lasciarla, non per lei ma perchè ho paura possano soffrire i suoi figli. è stata in crisi per un mese.


le cose che dici sono giuste, di lasciarla però non me la sento proprio.


forse l'unica è aspettare e vedere cosa succede?


----------



## HJallogoodbye (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si la amo
> 
> le avevo detto che volevo lasciarla, non per lei ma perchè ho paura possano soffrire i suoi figli. è stata in crisi per un mese.
> 
> ...


Cosa può succedere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si la amo
> 
> le avevo detto che volevo lasciarla, non per lei ma perchè ho paura possano soffrire i suoi figli. *è stata in crisi per un mese.*
> le cose che dici sono giuste, di lasciarla però non me la sento proprio.
> ...



embè, certo...tutti andremmo in crisi concludendo un rapporto di una certa intensità
ma non è mica una bambina da accudire

se non te la senti proprio di lasciarla significa che lo fai soprattutto per te e che vuoi tenerla sotto controllo

questo, ovviamente, è quel che leggo io da esterna


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la ami?
> lasciala e aspettala
> 
> non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
> ...


:up:Ecco. Sintetica e.. chiara


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la ami?
> lasciala e aspettala
> 
> non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
> ...


quoto! :up:


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la ami?
> lasciala e aspettala
> 
> non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
> ...


La penso anch'io così, in effetti.

Se solo riuscissi a togliere un po' di romanticismo a questa storia, capiresti che i figli non sono una motivazione sufficiente per restare con un marito (o una moglie) che non si ama più.
E che se la tua amante non lascia il marito, è perchè tutto sommato a lei piace ancora essere sua moglie, a precindere dai figli.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo...
> ...
> siamo arrivati a dirci che staremo insieme, come potremo... come amanti, per tutta la vita.


Per favore ... dimmi che il nome di Lei non comincia per "P" ... sto parlando sul serio !!


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

lei non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare il marito!!! fidati


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Defilati e aspetta....e vedrai passarti davanti tutte le risposte che stai cercando.Purtroppo tutte queste decisioni non dipendono da te quindi non puoi farci nulla.....In lupi faucis


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la ami?
> lasciala e aspettala
> 
> non le servi tu per capire se vale la pena chiudere il suo matrimonio
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> embè, certo...tutti andremmo in crisi concludendo un rapporto di una certa intensità
> ma non è mica una bambina da accudire
> 
> se non te la senti proprio di lasciarla significa che lo fai soprattutto per te e che vuoi tenerla sotto controllo
> ...


tenerla sotto controllo? no no figurati... l'ho conosciuta come una persona forte e decisa... mentre ora, sotto sotto, si scopre una persona timorosa e molto fragile. mi piacerebbe poterla proteggere o forse, più semplicemente, darle la felicità che vuole, qualunque essa sia!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Aprile 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per favore ... dimmi che il nome di Lei non comincia per "P" ... sto parlando sul serio !!


o cazzo si................

no scherzo, non inizia per P!!!


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> o cazzo si................
> 
> no scherzo, non inizia per P!!!


Bastardo!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

purtroppo non ce la faccio a lasciarla, l'ho pensato in tutti i modi ma ogni volta che le sono vicino mi sento tanto bene da non riuscire a fare altro che guardarla ed essere felice.

quindi alla fine, niente. aspetterò cambi qualcosa. in qualsiasi direzione. sono pronto a defilarmi se lei non vorrà più continuare la storia o a negare se dovesse saltare fuori qualcosa. com'è dura la vita


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo non ce la faccio a lasciarla, l'ho pensato in tutti i modi ma ogni volta che le sono vicino mi sento tanto bene da non riuscire a fare altro che guardarla ed essere felice.
> 
> quindi alla fine, niente. aspetterò cambi qualcosa. in qualsiasi direzione. sono pronto a defilarmi se lei non vorrà più continuare la storia o a negare se dovesse saltare fuori qualcosa. com'è dura la vita


Beh, ti  ci metti d'impegno per farla diventare ancora più dura questa vita!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

lo so, ma proprio non ce la faccio a troncarla. è la storia più bella mai avuta. forse non la più bella ma la più profonda e con più strascico sentimentale


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Aprile 2012)

Secondo me lei è decisamente scafata.

Sa come tenerti in pugno - purtroppo tu sei la parte debole che gode di ogni briciola del suo affetto -
e come ribaltarti come un calzino.

Il discorso dell'ex amante puzza... o che l'ha combinta davvero sporca è che è ex da poco tempo.
Non riesci ad indagare per vie traverse?

Con il marito.. beh credo che siano molte le persone che tradiscono additando problematiche alla coppia,
è una valida scusante per la propria coscienza.

Poi nel 90% dei casi sono tutte stronzate, dinamiche che accadono in tutte le coppie,
ma che appunto servono a chi tradisce per indorarsi la pillola, o per pararsi al meglio il culo in caso di scoperta.
Personalmente preferisco chi dice "tradisco perchè mi piace scopare con persone diverse".

Quanto hanno i figli?


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Secondo me lei è decisamente scafata.
> 
> Sa come tenerti in pugno - purtroppo tu sei la parte debole che gode di ogni briciola del suo affetto -
> e come ribaltarti come un calzino.*


hai centrato il nocciolo della questione, storia già vista
non registrato, credo che tu sia veramente innamorato, ma ricordati che questa è la storia più bella e densa di emozioni per te, ma per lei?
sei sicuro di riuscire a vivere sempre nell'ombra, accontentandoti di piccolissimi frammenti del suo tempo?
spero non sia così, ma tu ti stai candidando ad avere tutte le ossa rotte


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me lei è decisamente scafata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è, è così. la loro storia è vecchia, ma lui ci ha provato ripetutamente sapendo che lei  non poteva dire nulla. non scrivo di più perchè non posso. ma troppo ma fidati c'è. è una persona amica in comune. della sua di lei famiglia e della mia.



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Con il marito.. beh credo che siano molte le persone che tradiscono additando problematiche alla coppia,
> è una valida scusante per la propria coscienza.
> 
> Poi nel 90% dei casi sono tutte stronzate, dinamiche che accadono in tutte le coppie,
> ...



in un primo momento forse è stato uno scopare con persone diverse. siamo finiti a letto dopo veramente poco tempo che ci frequentavamo ed avevamo deciso che fosse una storia di breve durata. poi è nato dell'altro. tanto che abbiamo quasi smesso di andare a letto se non quando siamo sicuri di avere un pò di tempo per noi e preferiamo stare insieme a fare una passeggiata o altro.

2


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai centrato il nocciolo della questione, storia già vista
> non registrato, credo che tu sia veramente innamorato, ma ricordati che questa è la storia più bella e densa di emozioni per te, ma per lei?
> sei sicuro di riuscire a vivere sempre nell'ombra, accontentandoti di piccolissimi frammenti del suo tempo?
> spero non sia così, ma tu ti stai candidando ad avere tutte le ossa rotte



per lei?
credo di si. o almeno è una storia molto importante. sono successe tante cose che non può essere altrimenti. o meglio
- mi prende per il culo ma è davvero scafata, come dite voi... ma allora deve essere una grande attrice.
- è innamorata pure lei.

in alcuni momenti difficili tra noi ho creduto che mi prendesse in giro ma non le ho detto nulla, indagavo come potevo o semplicemente guardavo come si comportava nei miei confronti. poi lei è uscita fuori con gesti molto "profondi" tanto da farmi ricredere dei miei dubbi. non ha risposto a mie domande. ha semplicemente fatto o detto delle cose che, per me, non possono lasciare ombra di dubbio.
ad esempio mi ha detto che sono libero di trovarmi una ragazza. nel caso lo facessi però lei si defilerebbe perchè non può dividermi con altre. mi sembrava sincera quando lo diceva... poi non so

riguardo ai piccoli frammenti di tempo hai segnato un bel punto.
forse il mio volerla lasciare, senza riuscire a farlo, è perchè non riesco più ad accontentarmi di questi brevi sprazzi di tempo che ci ritagliamo.


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per lei?
> credo di si. o almeno è una storia molto importante. sono successe tante cose che non può essere altrimenti. o meglio*
> - mi prende per il culo ma è davvero scafata, come dite voi... ma allora deve essere una grande attrice.
> - è innamorata pure lei.*
> ...


 in riferimento ai punti che ho segnato in neretto:
- esistono persone che sono innamorate solo di se stesse, non se è il suo caso, ma sembra vista dall'esterno
- i gesti profondi, arrivano puntualmente quanto a te assale il dubbio, o sei talmente stanco ed esasperato da gettare la spugna ( della serie ti tengo buono)
- quando sei innamorato speri sempre che qualcosa cambi, non riesci a lasciarla perchè hai sempre la speranza e l'amore


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in riferimento ai punti che ho segnato in neretto:
> - esistono persone che sono innamorate solo di se stesse, non se è il suo caso, ma sembra vista dall'esterno
> - i gesti profondi, arrivano puntualmente quanto a te assale il dubbio, o sei talmente stanco ed esasperato da gettare la spugna ( della serie ti tengo buono)
> - quando sei innamorato speri sempre che qualcosa cambi, non riesci a lasciarla perchè hai sempre la speranza e l'amore



rispondo al secondo punto. al primo spero di no altrimenti dovrei rivedere tutta la storia ed arriverei al punto che è basata su grosse menzogne, sarebbe veramente triste.
i gesti profondi arrivati non sono sempre stati in momenti difficili o in momenti di dubbio. ma anche in momenti di tranquillità, prima di scoprire gli scheletri e prima che alcuni dubbi mi assalissero.
è questo che mi lascia perplesso. fossero arrivati tutti nei momenti di dubbio o di sconforto allora ti darei ragione, ci sarebbe qualcosa che non va. però, fortunatamente, non è così.

ragionandoci, probabilmente, l'attesa del "qualcosa che cambi" associata al poco tempo che abbiamo farà si che un giorno mi deciderò a lasciarla.


----------



## alka (9 Aprile 2012)

sono l'utente non registrato che ha aperto questo thread

mi viene da pensare che lei voglia farsi scoprire. mi ha confessato di aver "dimenticato" la casella di posta aperta quando sapeva suo marito sarebbe andato ad usare il computer. può succedere, non due volte però!!! sembra che il marito non abbia letto niente però, se legge quello che c'è dentro vai a trovare delle scuse sensate.

so che tra di loro c'è insofferenza, più che altro da parte di lei, forse per lui va tutto bene. a volte sembra quasi che lei cerchi di ingigantire liti più o meno gravi con il marito studiandosele al meglio in modo da poterle usare a suo favore.


ultimamente, quando si confida con me, la parola divorzio salta fuori sempre più spesso anche se è velata o comunque parla insistentemente di altre persone che hanno divorziato o si sono separate, di come è cambiata la loro vita, di come hanno ricominciato.

come dicevo in un altro post, mi tengo alla larga da questo argomento. ogni eventuale decisione sarà a carico suo... però vivere aspettando è una cosa che non sopporto!


----------



## DyD (9 Aprile 2012)

No, non vale affatto la pena "amarsi" ad ogni costo. Specie quando la mancanza di rispetto dell'altro ti calpesta senza ritegno. Fare lo zerbino, sopportare tutto, non è affatto eroico, è semplicemente stupido. All' amore si comanda eccome, se i neuroni sono correttamente connessi. 

"Mode paragnosta ON": la 28enne tradirà TE non appena il vostro rapporto diventi eventualmente ufficiale. Si odora lontano un miglio che questa è una persona che scalpita in un rapporto "normale". E' solo un problema di carne fresca a 47 anni. Comprensibile, ma almeno che lo si prenda per quello che è. 
"OFF".


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> sono l'utente non registrato che ha aperto questo thread
> 
> mi viene da pensare che lei voglia farsi scoprire. mi ha confessato di aver "dimenticato" la casella di posta aperta quando sapeva suo marito sarebbe andato ad usare il computer. può succedere, non due volte però!!! sembra che il marito non abbia letto niente però, se legge quello che c'è dentro vai a trovare delle scuse sensate.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma a te davvero piace una persona del genere?


----------



## alka (10 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma a te davvero piace una persona del genere?


io mi sono innamorato della persona che ho conosciuto. cioè una persona forte, decisa, spensierata e serena. conoscendola meglio ho visto che è una persona fragile intrappolata in un matrimonio che non le va più bene ma che non ce la fa a lasciare.
lasciando perdere i "gesti profondi arrivati puntualmente quando servivano" sotto c'è qualcosa d'altro. c'è un malessere che non riguarda il "noi" ma che riguarda lei. se fosse stata solo una storia di sesso sarebbe stata diversa, anzi sarebbe stata molto più facile per tutti e due perchè ora non riusciamo più a lasciarci pur sapendo sarebbe la cosa logica e sensata.

come scrivevo sono giunto alla conclusione che, sembra, lei abbia degli atteggiamenti inconsci per farsi scoprire e fare il salto, separazione, che già da tanti anni voleva fare. non è facile, sarebbe un cambiamento di vita radicale per lei*


forse la sto compatendo, forse ho la vista annebbiata dai sentimenti.

*che poi dopo un'eventuale separazione lei rimanga con me o meno non mi interessa. o meglio è una cosa troppo grossa con troppe cose in ballo da poterla immaginare ora


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> io mi sono innamorato della persona che ho conosciuto. cioè una persona forte, decisa, spensierata e serena. conoscendola meglio ho visto che è una persona fragile intrappolata in un matrimonio che non le va più bene ma che non ce la fa a lasciare.
> lasciando perdere i "gesti profondi arrivati puntualmente quando servivano" sotto c'è qualcosa d'altro. c'è un malessere che non riguarda il "noi" ma che riguarda lei. se fosse stata solo una storia di sesso sarebbe stata diversa, anzi sarebbe stata molto più facile per tutti e due perchè ora non riusciamo più a lasciarci pur sapendo sarebbe la cosa logica e sensata.
> 
> come scrivevo sono giunto alla conclusione che, sembra, lei abbia degli atteggiamenti inconsci per farsi scoprire e fare il salto, separazione, che già da tanti anni voleva fare. non è facile, sarebbe un cambiamento di vita radicale per lei*
> ...


Credo anche io...e anche parecchio.............:condom:
Perché per lei, visto che tradisce, sarebbe tutto più facile se il marito non venisse mai a sapere del tradimento...


----------



## alka (10 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credo anche io...e anche parecchio.............
> Perché per lei, visto che tradisce, sarebbe tutto più facile se il marito non venisse mai a sapere del tradimento...




hai ragione.
però non mi torna una cosa. perchè lascia in bella vista le prove del tradimento?

un'altra cosa. ultimamente siamo stati al telefono parlando per ore, alcune volte lo ha fatto con suo figlio grande davanti. uno ha 7 anni l'altro 2. quello grande può sentire e riportare frasi.

fino a poco tempo fa non lo faceva, se poteva si chiudeva in bagno per poterci sentire alcuni minuti, ora telefona apertamente.
è un comportamento del cazzo, me ne rendo conto. una di queste volte le ho dovuto dire io di smettere di piangere davanti al figlio...


le donne non le ho mai capite, ma questa ancora di meno


----------



## kikko64 (10 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> però non mi torna una cosa. perchè lascia in bella vista le prove del tradimento?
> 
> un'altra cosa. ultimamente siamo stati al telefono parlando per ore, alcune volte lo ha fatto con suo figlio grande davanti. uno ha 7 anni l'altro 2. quello grande può sentire e riportare frasi.
> ...


No ... davanti ai figli NO ... non è ammissibile !! Ma cos'ha questa nella testa ... fuliggine ??

Se crede che un bambino di 7 anni non capisca queste cosa si sbaglia e di grosso anche !!


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> però non mi torna una cosa. perchè lascia in bella vista le prove del tradimento?
> 
> un'altra cosa. ultimamente siamo stati al telefono parlando per ore, alcune volte lo ha fatto con suo figlio grande davanti. uno ha 7 anni l'altro 2. quello grande può sentire e riportare frasi.
> ...


e  se venisse scoperta?
cosa pensi che possa accadere?


----------



## alka (10 Aprile 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No ... davanti ai figli NO ... non è ammissibile !! Ma cos'ha questa nella testa ... fuliggine ??
> 
> Se crede che un bambino di 7 anni non capisca queste cosa si sbaglia e di grosso anche !!






infatti gliel'ho detto chiaramente di non farlo. lo ha fatto due volte dove era molto depressa ed aveva (avevamo) bisogno di parlare.


----------



## alka (10 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e  se venisse scoperta?
> cosa pensi che possa accadere?



non lo so.
a volte parla del marito come di uno che non si merita quello che lei gli ha fatto e gli sta facendo. altre volte invece è incazzata perchè lui non la considera e anzi da più importanza ad altre cose, lavoro, altri famigliari.

da una parte, dovesse essere scoperta, non so se proverebbe a ricucire il rapporto con il marito perchè mi sembra sia stato già logorato in passato e lei non abbia più voglia di essere l'unica che sistema i danni. in questo caso tutti i discorsi sul divorzio avrebbero un senso. dall'altra parte ha molta paura per prima cosa di cosa potrebbe succedere ai figli, poi anche al cambio vita.

 ho pensato anche voglia farsi scoprire per poter smettere di tradire. non so però se il marito la perdonerebbe.


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> non lo so.
> a volte parla del marito come di uno che non si merita quello che lei gli ha fatto e gli sta facendo. altre volte invece è incazzata perchè lui non la considera e anzi da più importanza ad altre cose, lavoro, altri famigliari.
> 
> da una parte, dovesse essere scoperta, non so se proverebbe a ricucire il rapporto con il marito perchè mi sembra sia stato già logorato in passato e lei non abbia più voglia di essere l'unica che sistema i danni. in questo caso tutti i discorsi sul divorzio avrebbero un senso. dall'altra parte ha molta paura per prima cosa di cosa potrebbe succedere ai figli, poi anche al cambio vita.
> ...


ma tu sei veramente sicuro di tutto ciò che lei ti dice?
forse è arrivata in un momento in cui sente la necessità di dare uno scossone al suo matrimonio, e vedere cosa succede
se venisse scoperta credo che avendo dei bambini così piccoli, la sua scelta sarebbe più che prevedibile
attenzione


----------



## alka (10 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma tu sei veramente sicuro di tutto ciò che lei ti dice?
> forse è arrivata in un momento in cui sente la necessità di dare uno scossone al suo matrimonio, e vedere cosa succede
> se venisse scoperta credo che avendo dei bambini così piccoli, la sua scelta sarebbe più che prevedibile
> attenzione



sono sicuro la vecchia storia sia finita da parecchio

sono sicuro di alcune liti che ha avuto in passato col marito. una amica in comune mi aveva accennato a una brutta situazione nella famiglia di lei. questo anni fa, allora a me non interessava, ma ora sono riuscito a ricostruire alcune cose.

sono sicuro della casella di posta lasciata aperta alla vista di tutti e del marito. non posso scendere nei dettagli ma almeno una volta è sicuramente successo. un'altra me lo ha raccontato.

sono sicuro dei sentimenti che prova per me, come ho già scritto o è un'attrice da oscar o qualcosa c'è davvero. magari per lei non è un sentimento forte come per me ma c'è. se mettessi in discussione i sentimenti non avrebbe senso niente, neppure questa discussione!



se viene scoperta... altro che scossone arriva al suo matrimonio. un terremoto. immagino comunque sceglierà la via della famiglia. all'abbandono del marito non credo. o forse, spererebbe che il marito la lasciasse.
c'è anche un altro effetto collaterale che lei conosce bene. scoppierebbe una merda infinita visto che le nostre famiglie si conoscono.


----------



## alka (6 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> se viene scoperta... altro che scossone arriva al suo matrimonio. un terremoto. immagino comunque sceglierà la via della famiglia. all'abbandono del marito non credo. o forse, spererebbe che il marito la lasciasse.
> c'è anche un altro effetto collaterale che lei conosce bene. scoppierebbe una merda infinita visto che le nostre famiglie si conoscono.



alla fine ha preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare il marito. non me l'ha detto direttamente, non ha intenzione di farlo subito, ma parlando di un noi "futuro" siamo giunti alla conclusione o o di lasciarci o di creare qualcosa di più concreto.

chissà.
per amore dei suoi figli ( questa cosa fino a poco tempo fa l'avrei ritenuta assurda ) non riesco a chiederle di lasciare il marito... lei è rimasta un pò male di questo ma le ho detto apertamente che sono decisioni che deve prendere da sola e che, nel caso decida, l'aspetterò. sicuramente non ci fossero i bimbi di mezzo le avrei già chiesto più d'una volta di mettersi insieme...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> alla fine ha preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare il marito. non me l'ha detto direttamente, non ha intenzione di farlo subito, ma parlando di un noi "futuro" siamo giunti alla conclusione o o di lasciarci o di creare qualcosa di più concreto.
> 
> chissà.
> per amore dei suoi figli ( questa cosa fino a poco tempo fa l'avrei ritenuta assurda ) non riesco a chiederle di lasciare il marito... lei è rimasta un pò male di questo ma le ho detto apertamente che sono decisioni che deve prendere da sola e che, nel caso decida, l'aspetterò. sicuramente non ci fossero i bimbi di mezzo le avrei già chiesto più d'una volta di mettersi insieme...


Devi essere molto innamorato per aspettarla. Non tutti lo farebbero. Molti uomini coglierebbero al volo la prima opportunità, la strada più semplice.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
> dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
> dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
> poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
> ...






boh, va bè che l'amore non ha età
io ne ho 24 non mi passerebbe mai per la testa
per quanto fosse affascinante di avere una relazione con
una persona così grande coetanea di mia madre.


----------



## Non registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> boh, va bè che l'amore non ha età
> io ne ho 24 non mi passerebbe mai per la testa
> per quanto fosse affascinante di avere una relazione con
> una persona così grande coetanea di mia madre.


Perché tu hai dei bisogni diversi.

K.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Perché tu hai dei bisogni diversi.
> 
> K.



cioè? tu hai bisogno della figura materna nella tua relazione?


----------



## alka (6 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Devi essere molto innamorato per aspettarla. Non tutti lo farebbero. Molti uomini coglierebbero al volo la prima opportunità, la strada più semplice.



si, molto.
oltretutto "la strada più semplice" sarebbe anche la meno dolorosa per altre persone, la meno infamante, la più seria... eppure...

comunque questo tipo di attesa è lacerante. e non potrò sopportarla per molto. lei lo sa. ma sa anche che non gliel'ho detto ne come un ultimatum ne come altro. è così e basta. i pochi sprazzi di serenità che possiamo ritagliarci stanno cominciando a diventare stretti. fino a che non basteranno più... se allora non si sarà deciso qualcosa si dovrà far finire tutto pena un annichilimento interiore.


----------



## alka (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> cioè? tu hai bisogno della figura materna nella tua relazione?



nella mia relazione c'è tutto meno che una figura materna. quando siamo insieme lei si sente molto più libera e giovane di quello che è in realtà...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> nella mia relazione c'è tutto meno che una figura materna. quando siamo insieme lei si sente molto più libera e giovane di quello che è in realtà...


Alka. Fottitene.
Sai tu e sa lei cosa ricercate nella vostra relazione.
Tutto il resto è aria.

Sei sicuro?
Ok.
Lei ha ben in mente i rischi di avere come compagno una persona più giovane, ti assicuro, molto più di te che hai gli occhi con cataratta amorosa.
Quindi uno dei due è più sul pezzo.
Vivitela.
Tanto i "problemi" nascono sempre e per qualsiasi cosa.
Il vissero felici e contenti per tutta la vita non esiste.
Vissero a volte felici, più spesso incazzati e con qualche amante per tutta la vita. A parte i divorziati.
Ecco...questo è più veritiero.

In bocca al cacciatore (sono animalista)


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> nella mia relazione c'è tutto meno che una figura materna. quando siamo insieme lei si sente molto più libera e giovane di quello che è in realtà...



dentro una una camera di un motel forse , portala ad una cena con i tuoi amici cooetani
vedrai che ti si schiariscono l 'idee.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alka. Fottitene.
> Sai tu e sa lei cosa ricercate nella vostra relazione.
> Tutto il resto è aria.
> 
> ...


occhi con cataratta amorosa mi piace troppo


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dentro una una camera di un motel forse , portala ad una cena con i tuoi amici cooetani
> vedrai che ti si schiariscono l 'idee.


Infatti come coppia "atipica" si faranno dei nuovi amici.
E qualcuno di quelli vecchi rimarrà.

Non è un dramma se si amano e stanno bene no?
Poi in questo tipo di relazione in genere la donna è più giovane dell'età anagrafica e l'uomo un pò più maturo.
20 anni possono ridursi di molto.

E se ne fai anche un discorso di...compattezza di pelle, rughe o quant'altro...
Sbagli.
La maggior parte degli uomini nemmeno le vede.


----------



## ballerino (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti come coppia "atipica" si faranno dei nuovi amici.
> E qualcuno di quelli vecchi rimarrà.
> 
> Non è un dramma se si amano e stanno bene no?
> ...


mia madre ha 46 anni  
e ti assicuro molto giovanile  e bella
non esce mai da sola con me,
si sente a disagio per paura che venga travisata come coppia e 
non madre-figlio
non capisco 
come non possa sentirsi a disagio
la sua compagna in certe situazioni
forse al contrario spera nell' interpretazione  madre-figlio


----------



## alka (6 Maggio 2012)

non vi cito, non ne ho voglia 

la vivo per com'è, se finirà avrò del dolore ma anche dei ricordi bellissimi che mi rimarranno dentro fino alla fine. se andrà avanti... si vedrà.

grazie Tebe per le belle parole. gli occhi con cataratta amorosa piace anche a me hahaha 


riguardo agli amici... magari potessi portarla in giro e farla conoscere a tutti. chi non la accetterebbe non è realmente un amico.
poi... forse... ho la calamita... ma la maggior parte della gente che frequento ha dai 10 ai 20 anni più di me


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mia madre ha 46 anni
> e ti assicuro molto giovanile  e bella
> non esce mai da sola con me,
> si sente a disagio per paura che venga travisata come coppia e
> ...


Sarei più preoccupata del disagio che sente tua madre ad uscire con te piuttosto. Ma fai sul serio??? Non esce mai sola con te???

K.


----------



## bubu (6 Maggio 2012)

Se la ami così tanto vale sicuramente la pena di lottare per voi!
Fregatene del resto perchè ciò che conta è ciò che volete voi


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mia madre ha 46 anni
> e ti assicuro molto giovanile  e bella
> non esce mai da sola con me,
> si sente a disagio per paura che venga travisata come coppia e
> ...



sinceramente non capisco come una persona possa sentirsi condizionata dagli altri in un rapporto così importante come quello madre - figlio
tra l'altro, la gente che vi conosce lo sa che tua madre ha un figlio, e la gente che non vi conosce, ammesso che ponga la propria attenzione su di voi (mica è automatico), che importanza può mai avere?? assurdo


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti come coppia "atipica" si faranno dei nuovi amici.
> E qualcuno di quelli vecchi rimarrà.
> 
> Non è un dramma se si amano e stanno bene no?
> ...


,


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco come una persona possa sentirsi condizionata dagli altri in un rapporto così importante come quello madre - figlio
> tra l'altro, la gente che vi conosce lo sa che tua madre ha un figlio, e la gente che non vi conosce, ammesso che ponga la propria attenzione su di voi (mica è automatico), che importanza può mai avere?? assurdo


Era per spiegare che non vedo bene le queste storie
con forte differenza di età.
Ne da una parte ne dall 'altra gli obbiettivi sono diversi
forse ci può stare come storia di sesso ma nel viverla 
come storia normale nutro forti dubbi.

riguardo mia madre è una donna di forti principi
se pur non si accetta la sua moralità
è difficile dargli torto.

ti racconto una cosa al proposito
la prima volta che mi sono portato una ragazza
a dormire da me,  mi mamma qualche settimana dopo 
mi porta in un piccolo appartamentino (comprato e arredato da lei)
mi consegna le chiavi dicendomi,
se vuoi far dormire una ragazza con te, devi farlo 
fuori della nostra casa.
Pur non capendo come possa un genitore dare
il permesso ad una ragazza di dormire da un ragazzo
senza avere un fidanzamento stabile!
sia che abbia il consenso o lo faccia di nascosto
non voglio essere complice di queste situazioni.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> si, molto.
> oltretutto "la strada più semplice" sarebbe anche la meno dolorosa per altre persone, la meno infamante, la più seria... eppure...
> 
> comunque questo tipo di attesa è lacerante. e non potrò sopportarla per molto. lei lo sa. ma sa anche che non gliel'ho detto ne come un ultimatum ne come altro. è così e basta. i pochi sprazzi di serenità che possiamo ritagliarci stanno cominciando a diventare stretti. fino a che non basteranno più... se allora non si sarà deciso qualcosa si dovrà far finire tutto pena un annichilimento interiore.


Capisco quello che provi.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Era per spiegare che non vedo bene le queste storie
> con forte differenza di età.
> Ne da una parte ne dall 'altra gli obbiettivi sono diversi
> forse ci può stare come storia di sesso ma nel viverla
> ...



scusa ma sono sempre più allibita!
e non vedo cosa c'entri con la moralità e i principii di una madre il farsi vedere in giro con il proprio figlio!
dovrebbe esserne orgogliosa, tipo Cornelia madre dei Gracchi!
è difficile darle ragione, direi


----------



## baleerino (7 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma sono sempre più allibita!
> e non vedo cosa c'entri con la moralità e i principii di una madre il farsi vedere in giro con il proprio figlio!
> dovrebbe esserne orgogliosa, tipo Cornelia madre dei Gracchi!
> è difficile darle ragione, direi


non abitiamo in un paesetto dove si conoscono tutti 
siccome a detta di lei qualcuno può fraintendere, e gli darrebbe molto fastidio, lei evita tutto qui
chiaramente non parlo di andare a far la spesa, molte volte mi chiede di accompagnarla,
ma parlo di una cena, andare al cinema, al mare o di una passeggiata serale.
poi per quello c'è mia sorella più piccola il suo clone, peggio di lei!


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *scusa ma sono sempre più allibita!
> e non vedo cosa c'entri con la moralità e i principii di una madre il farsi vedere in giro con il proprio figlio!
> *dovrebbe esserne orgogliosa, tipo Cornelia madre dei Gracchi!
> è difficile darle ragione, direi


Più che moralità mi pare terrore del giudizio degli altri. Il condizionamento peggiore, credo. E' da lì che nasce l'ipocrisia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

baleerino ha detto:


> non abitiamo in un paesetto dove si conoscono tutti
> siccome a detta di lei qualcuno può fraintendere, e gli darrebbe molto fastidio, lei evita tutto qui
> chiaramente non parlo di andare a far la spesa, molte volte mi chiede di accompagnarla,
> ma parlo di una cena, andare al cinema, al mare o di una passeggiata serale.
> poi per quello c'è mia sorella più piccola il suo clone, peggio di lei!


Ho un figlio... non riesco a capire le paure di tua madre. Tu come la vivi questa cosa, se posso?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Era per spiegare che non vedo bene le queste storie
> con forte differenza di età.
> Ne da una parte ne dall 'altra gli obbiettivi sono diversi
> forse ci può stare come storia di sesso ma nel viverla
> ...



Ehm...

e dare le chiavi di un appartamentino nascosto proprio per questo scopo, non è essere complice?

Ohi, da madre, non mi piacerebbe sentire mio figlio e una ragazza o mia figlia e un ragazzo che si danno alla pazza gioia una stanza più in là della mia, quindi lì la quoto, anche se per altri motivi.


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Più che moralità mi pare terrore del giudizio degli altri. Il condizionamento peggiore, credo. E' da lì che nasce l'ipocrisia.


Sbagli, lei se ne frega dei giudizi degli altri 
a lei piace dare esempi solo positivi 
e non negativi neanche in apparenza.
non credo che una persona si possa considerare ipocrita  perchè ha i suoi principi,
per lei esiste il bianco o nero il giusto o sbagliato,
è tutta di un pezzo,
razzola quello che predica al contrario degli ipocriti di cui parli tu!
per lei nella vita gli sbagli si possono fare ma si devono sempre pagare!e alla fine perdona,
se poi uno ripete gli stessi vuol dire che piace sbagliare e li 
non perdona più.
Certo è difficile crederci perchè sono rare le persone così
ma ti assicuro che almeno 2 ne esistono 
le vivo ogni giorno.


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sbagli, lei se ne frega dei giudizi degli altri
> a lei piace dare esempi solo positivi
> e non negativi neanche in apparenza.
> non credo che una persona si possa considerare ipocrita  perchè ha i suoi principi,
> ...


dalle tue parole traspare molta ammirazione ed affetto per tua madre, è una bella cosa.


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho un figlio... non riesco a capire le paure di tua madre. Tu come la vivi questa cosa, se posso?


 Io mia madre l 'adoro, accetto sempre la sua la linea di pensieri perchè sono sinceri, certo se dovesse contraddirsi 
 nemmeno l 'ascolterei più,  ma questo penso non acccadrà mai.


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Io mia madre l 'adoro, accetto sempre la sua la linea di pensieri perchè sono sinceri, certo se dovesse contraddirsi
> nemmeno l 'ascolterei più,  ma questo penso non acccadrà mai.


essere troppo rigidi nella vita non va sempre bene, anzi...
niente è tutto bianco o tutto nero...in genere la realtà sta nelle svariate sfumature.
Non ti conosco ovviamente, ma da quello che ho potuto capire da ciò che scrivi sei un ragazzo rigido (credo tu lo sia soprattutto con te stesso).


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> e dare le chiavi di un appartamentino nascosto proprio per questo scopo, non è essere complice?
> 
> Ohi, da madre, non mi piacerebbe sentire mio figlio e una ragazza o mia figlia e un ragazzo che si danno alla pazza gioia una stanza più in là della mia, quindi lì la quoto, anche se per altri motivi.



Non è un appartamentino nascosto io dovrei abitare li, in pratica in maniera gentile mi ha cacciato di casa
se non si è capito,  ma anche io come te faccio finta di non aver capito e mi ripresento spesso a casa.
la maggior parte lo uso quando torno dal lavoro così non le sveglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non è un appartamentino nascosto io dovrei abitare li, in pratica in maniera gentile mi ha cacciato di casa
> se non si è capito,  ma anche io come te faccio finta di non aver capito e mi ripresento spesso a casa.
> la maggior parte lo uso quando torno dal lavoro così non le sveglio.



No, non avevo capito proprio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non avevo capito proprio!


eravamo in due. E così, dopo aver avuto materiale su cui riflettere per il rapporto di coppia, per il rapporto di amicizia, adesso ne ho per il rapporto madre-figlio.
Sto riflettendo troppo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eravamo in due. E così, dopo aver avuto materiale su cui riflettere per il rapporto di coppia, per il rapporto di amicizia, adesso ne ho per il rapporto madre-figlio.
> Sto riflettendo troppo.



Mio padre pure è molto rigido...

Ricordo una volta in albergo, il signore ci propose una camera matrimoniale e mio padre andò su tutte le furie per l'errore del tizio... ma proprio furibondo... che poi, non approvo, ma uomini maturi con giovani donzelle non è che non se ne vedono negli alberghi. Poveraccio quel tipo, a parte l'imbarazzo genuino, sorbirsi quella sfuriata...
Un'altra volta, mio marito avrebbe dovuto rimanere a dormire in una casa di mio padre dove era ospite anche mia zia, sorella di mio padre...
Sarebbero stati soli per una notte, e mio padre disse che mio marito doveva andarsene.
Lui però aggiunse "altrimenti la gente può pensare male". (io *provai* a pensare alla gente che pensava a una avventura tra quel povero bastone secco di mia zia e mio marito.. brrr... )

Nel suo caso, non ci ho mai visto "dirittura morale", e conoscendolo so che è invece una piena, totale e completa sottomissione alle apparenze.
La tipica persona che è arrogante con chi ritiene inferiore e leccac con chi ritiene superiore (pochi).


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sbagli, lei se ne frega dei giudizi degli altri
> a lei piace dare esempi solo positivi
> e non negativi neanche in apparenza.
> non credo che una persona si possa considerare ipocrita  perchè ha i suoi principi,
> ...



Io ho detto che l'ipocrisia nasce quando ció che pensano gli altri diventa il motore del nostro agire. Se tua madre sia ipocrita o meno non lo so e non mi interessa più di tanto.

Da madre trovo semplicemente ridicola l'idea di sentirmi a disagio con i miei figli. Io insegno loro la spontaneitá e l'autenticitá dei rapporti e, soprattutto, il fatto che si puó sbagliare, che gli errori sono umani e che vale molto di più una vita tormentata alla ricerca della propria strada piuttosto che una vita passata a giudicare dall'alto di uno sterile piedistallo.


----------



## JON (7 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
> dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
> dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
> poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
> ...


Tutto molto incisivo, se poi parli di amore anche molto motivato.

Ma non sei razionale, cosi ti rifiuti di ammettere che in tutto questo non vi è durevolezza.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sbagli, lei se ne frega dei giudizi degli altri
> a lei piace dare esempi solo positivi
> e non negativi neanche in apparenza.
> non credo che una persona si possa considerare ipocrita  perchè ha i suoi principi,
> ...


e meno male che sono rare, mi vien da dire!
guarda, i timori di tua madre sono una cosa a cui non ho proprio mai pensato, in assoluto!
se provasse a riderci sopra, qualora dovessero sorgere equivoci, vivrebbe meglio, secondo me!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non è un appartamentino nascosto io dovrei abitare li, in pratica in maniera gentile mi ha cacciato di casa
> se non si è capito,  ma anche io come te faccio finta di non aver capito e mi ripresento spesso a casa.
> la maggior parte lo uso quando torno dal lavoro così non le sveglio.


Tonguy... ahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tonguy... ahahah


Pardon... Tanguy


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio padre pure è molto rigido...
> 
> Ricordo una volta in albergo, il signore ci propose una camera matrimoniale e mio padre andò su tutte le furie per l'errore del tizio... ma proprio furibondo... che poi, non approvo, ma uomini maturi con giovani donzelle non è che non se ne vedono negli alberghi. Poveraccio quel tipo, a parte l'imbarazzo genuino, sorbirsi quella sfuriata...
> Un'altra volta, mio marito avrebbe dovuto rimanere a dormire in una casa di mio padre dove era ospite anche mia zia, sorella di mio padre...
> ...



 mi fai venire in mente le''peripezie''con la mio giovin fanciulla....ahahahah,,le sto cercando lavoro,e a prescindere dalla segretezza,deo dire a tutti,amici  e fratello compreso....sono amico del padre...vista l'eta..lo potrei benissimo essere..cque situazione imbarazzante..e se lo dico io.-......aaaahhahahha


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai venire in mente le''peripezie''con la mio giovin fanciulla....ahahahah,,le sto cercando lavoro,e a prescindere dalla segretezza,deo dire a tutti,amici  e fratello compreso....sono amico del padre...vista l'eta..lo potrei benissimo essere..cque situazione imbarazzante..e se lo dico io.-......aaaahhahahha



Lotharuccio,
che bello che la stai aiutando


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lotharuccio,
> che bello che la stai aiutando


ma lothar ha un cuore grande grande!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lothar ha un cuore grande grande!


vero


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lotharuccio,
> che bello che la stai aiutando


non l'ho mai fatto per nessuno..stamattina un mio grande amico che conosco da una vita..alla fine mi ha chiesto come e'...a fatica ho detto la verita'..bellissima ragazza..e lo str....mi fa'''a bene.....''corro il rischio di diventare alce???...aahahhahahha


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lothar ha un cuore grande grande!


nel caso che pensi tu..si...nell'altro..tornaconto.....


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel caso che pensi tu..si...nell'altro..tornaconto.....


...bè io parlo per me! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...bè io parlo per me! :mrgreen:


sai che vedendo al cinema sabato sera''Gli infedeli''..mi sono visto proprio come loro..e allora penso..qualcosa di buono debbo farlo se no Astharoth quando prima o poi mi acchiappa...mi fa'un mazzo cosi'...ahahhahah


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che vedendo al cinema sabato sera''Gli infedeli''..mi sono visto proprio come loro..e allora penso..qualcosa di buono debbo farlo se no Astharoth quando prima o poi mi acchiappa...mi fa'un mazzo cosi'...ahahhahah


guarda che dietro sta corazza che ti metti tu sei un "buono" ....ce ne fossero come te lotharuccio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che dietro sta corazza che ti metti tu sei un "buono" ....ce ne fossero come te *lotharuccio*!


... secondo me l'hai steso... e comunque hai ragione, io lo so, ma non possiamo smontargli la corazza pubblicamente...


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... secondo me l'hai steso... e comunque hai ragione, io lo so, ma non possiamo smontargli la corazza pubblicamente...


:yes:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che dietro sta corazza che ti metti tu sei un "buono" ....ce ne fossero come te lotharuccio!



magari..avevo suggerito ad amico ''diavolo''paesano...andiamo almen in chiesa...e lui mi fa'''Lothar..ci mandano l'esorcista...aahahahah''''..no e 'che a storia del lavoro mi impressiona..per cui se posso faccio...e poi a prescindere da
scrupoli moralisti..la mia ''amica''e'un gran donna..


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari..avevo suggerito ad amico ''diavolo''paesano...andiamo almen in chiesa...e lui mi fa'''Lothar..ci mandano l'esorcista...aahahahah''''..no e 'che a storia del lavoro mi impressiona..per cui se posso faccio...e poi a prescindere da
> scrupoli moralisti..la mia ''amica''e'un gran donna..


 TI PIACE Eh eh


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> TI PIACE Eh eh



moltissimo..e'bella davvero...se Dio vuole domani sera..


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> moltissimo..e'bella davvero...se Dio vuole domani sera..


mi sa tanto non solo perchè è bella...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> mi sa tanto non solo perchè è bella...


anche 26anni in meno contano amico mio...


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche 26anni in meno contano amico mio...


in che senso?
io intendevo che lei deve piacerti anche per come è e non solo perchè è bella, visto che ti "esponi" per cercarle lavoro evidentemente hai avuto modo di apprezzare anche le sue capacità professionali.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> in che senso?
> io intendevo che lei deve piacerti anche per come è e non solo perchè è bella, visto che ti "esponi" per cercarle lavoro evidentemente hai avuto modo di apprezzare anche le sue capacità professionali.


vedi io stimo e ammiro chi si fa'un mazzo cosi',mettendo in gioco il titolo,che purtroppo nn serve a niente,pur di trovae lavoro..non dice sn dottoressa quindi...ma momento nero caro mio.Mio amico con grandissime palle e azienda grossissima stamattina mi ha detto''Lothar toccato il fondo''...e io''no amico dammi la vanga che scavo''.....


----------



## bubu (7 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi io stimo e ammiro chi si fa'un mazzo cosi',mettendo in gioco il titolo,che purtroppo nn serve a niente,pur di trovae lavoro..non dice sn dottoressa quindi...ma momento nero caro mio.Mio amico con grandissime palle e azienda grossissima stamattina mi ha detto''Lothar toccato il fondo''...e io''no amico dammi la vanga che scavo''.....


:up:
lo so è un momentaccio veramente


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :up:
> lo so è un momentaccio veramente



c'e'di peggio..ho amico che uan delle case l'ha in Grecia...mi ha detto..non si immagina cosa stia succedendo la'....
terrificante


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho detto che l'ipocrisia nasce quando ció che pensano gli altri diventa il motore del nostro agire. Se tua madre sia ipocrita o meno non lo so e non mi interessa più di tanto.
> 
> Da madre trovo semplicemente ridicola l'idea di sentirmi a disagio con i miei figli. Io insegno loro la spontaneitá e l'autenticitá dei rapporti e, soprattutto, il fatto che si puó sbagliare, che gli errori sono umani e che vale molto di più una vita tormentata alla ricerca della propria strada piuttosto che una vita passata a giudicare dall'alto di uno sterile piedistallo.


trovo più ridicole le persone che non hanno una linea di pensiero
che vanno come tira il vento!
Lei non ha bisogno di giudicare la sua unicità lo dimostra,
vive un amore unico per la famiglia,
certo una persona egoista di sicuro non capirebbe

Mai vorrei una madre accondiscente che me le fà passare tutte 
non solo non mi farebbe ragionare nei miei errori 
ma mi indurrebbe a rifarli.
E questo è l'errore maggiore che fanno la maggior parte delle madri.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Mai vorrei una madre accondiscente che me le fà passare tutte
> non solo non mi farebbe ragionare nei miei errori
> ma mi indurrebbe a rifarli.
> E questo è l'errore maggiore che fanno la maggior parte delle madri.


Insegnare l'umanità, la spontaneità e la tolleranza non vuol dire essere accondiscendenti.

Io poi non ho la pretesa di far ragionare in eterno i miei figli sui loro errori. Posso farlo adesso che sono piccoli, ma quando saranno cresciuti immagino diventeranno persone in grado di fare le loro scelte, sulla base del modo in cui sono stati educati. Per quanto li ami profondamente, credo che loro abbiano il diritto di essere liberi e vivere la vita che desiderano.


----------



## bnallerino (7 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e meno male che sono rare, mi vien da dire!
> guarda, i timori di tua madre sono una cosa a cui non ho proprio mai pensato, in assoluto!
> se provasse a riderci sopra, qualora dovessero sorgere equivoci, vivrebbe meglio, secondo me!



sicuramente se non erano rare non sarebbe esistito nemmeno questo forum
mia  madre è un giudice nella vita, 
pensi ancora che si possa comportare giulivamente come te ?
o deve dare l 'esempio?


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

bnallerino ha detto:


> sicuramente se non erano rare non sarebbe esistito nemmeno questo forum
> mia  madre è un giudice nella vita,
> pensi ancora che si possa comportare giulivamente come te ?
> o deve dare l 'esempio?


Ma cosa c'entra il lavoro che fa con la capacità di usare l'ironia per affrontare la vita?

La capacità di riderci su a cui alludeva Free non è superficialità, ma ironia e senso dell'umorismo. Doti che solo le persone davvero intelligenti possiedono e apprezzano.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

bnallerino ha detto:


> sicuramente se non erano rare non sarebbe esistito nemmeno questo forum
> mia  madre è un giudice nella vita,
> pensi ancora che si possa comportare giulivamente come te ?
> o deve dare l 'esempio?


Ma scusa, l'esempio di non uscire da sola con suo figlio?


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Insegnare l'umanità, la spontaneità e la tolleranza non vuol dire essere accondiscendenti.
> 
> Io poi non ho la pretesa di far ragionare in eterno i miei figli sui loro errori. Posso farlo adesso che sono piccoli, ma quando saranno cresciuti immagino diventeranno persone in grado di fare le loro scelte, sulla base del modo in cui sono stati educati. Per quanto li ami profondamente, credo che loro abbiano il diritto di essere liberi e vivere la vita che desiderano.


Il fatto che mi abbia comprato un appartamento
che mi lasci lavorare in discoteca
questo ti fa pensare che non voglia farmi 
vivere liberamente?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino, 
nessuno qui dice che la tua mamma non è una persona in gamba, di principi saldi e piena di amore per i figli.
Un particolare aspetto del suo modo di porsi è, francamente, perlomeno curioso.
Ma anche avere una certa rigidità, mica vuol dire che non è una madre fantastica.

Non prendertela a male


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il lavoro che fa con la capacità di usare l'ironia per affrontare la vita?
> 
> La capacità di riderci su a cui alludeva Free non è superficialità, ma ironia e senso dell'umorismo. Doti che sono le persone davvero intelligenti possiedono e apprezzano.


ma vedi che sei tu che giudichi,
saresti ironica sul fatto che tuo figlio è fidanzato con una donna della sua età?(come si parla in questo post)


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi abbia comprato un appartamento
> che mi lasci lavorare in discoteca
> questo ti fa pensare che non voglia farmi
> vivere liberamente?


Io ho parlato di me e del mio modo di intendere il mio ruolo di madre. Non di altri.


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il lavoro che fa con la capacità di usare l'ironia per affrontare la vita?
> 
> La capacità di riderci su a cui alludeva Free non è superficialità, ma ironia e senso dell'umorismo. Doti che solo le persone davvero intelligenti possiedono e apprezzano.



sole che lavoro fai tu nella vita ?


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma vedi che sei tu che giudichi,
> saresti ironica sul fatto che tuo figlio è fidanzato con una donna della sua età?(come si parla in questo post)


Non è a questo che si riferiva Free.

Free ti ha detto che a lei sembra strano che una madre non giri sola con suo figlio per non creare equivoci. E ti ha detto che nel caso gli equivoci si creino e la gente vi scambi per un coppia, riderci su sarebbe il modo migliore per affrontare la cosa. 
Tu le hai risposto che tua madre è un giudice e non può comportarsi giulivamente come Free.
Io ti ho risposto che, al di là del lavoro che svolge, usare l'ironia è sintomo di intelligenza e che, quindi, anche un giudice può permetterselo.

Mi sa che hai perso il filo del discorso.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sole che lavoro fai tu nella vita ?


Io insegno.


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è a questo che si riferiva Free.
> 
> Free ti ha detto che a lei sembra strano che una madre non giri sola con suo figlio per non creare equivoci. E ti ha detto che nel caso gli equivoci si creino e la gente vi scambi per un coppia, riderci su sarebbe il modo migliore per affrontare la cosa.
> Tu le hai risposto che tua madre è un giudice e non può comportarsi giulivamente come Free.
> ...


guarda che esce con me..
ho detto che non vuole uscire dove si possono creare fraintendimenti
l 'ho spiegato bene.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io insegno.


quindi zero ironia:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è a questo che si riferiva Free.
> 
> Free ti ha detto che a lei sembra strano che una madre non giri sola con suo figlio per non creare equivoci. E ti ha detto che nel caso gli equivoci si creino e la gente vi scambi per un coppia, riderci su sarebbe il modo migliore per affrontare la cosa.
> Tu le hai risposto che tua madre è un giudice e non può comportarsi giulivamente come Free.
> ...


certo come no, decide della vita delle persone ogni giorno
lo deve fare ironicamente..


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi zero ironia:mrgreen:


Tu zitto. Sono giorni che mi trascuri, hai smesso di corteggiarmi, sono offesissima e assolutamente poco propensa all'ironia!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> trovo più ridicole le persone che non hanno una linea di pensiero
> che vanno come tira il vento!
> Lei non ha bisogno di giudicare la sua unicità lo dimostra,
> vive un amore unico per la famiglia,
> ...


Parli al presente... ma scusa quanti anni hai? O prima dell'adolescenza (visto che gli adolescenti non parlano così delle loro madri se tutto va per il verso giusto, e non perché non le amano) o??? Sembra che la figura di questa madre sia un po' troppo presente nella tua vita. Dura sarà per una tua compagna trovarsi uno "spazio".

K.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu zitto. Sono giorni che mi trascuri, hai smesso di corteggiarmi, sono offesissima e assolutamente poco propensa all'ironia!


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parli al presente... ma scusa quanti anni hai? O prima dell'adolescenza (visto che gli adolescenti non parlano così delle loro madri se tutto va per il verso giusto, e non perché non le amano) o??? Sembra che la figura di questa madre sia un po' troppo presente nella tua vita. Dura sarà per una tua compagna trovarsi uno "spazio".
> 
> K.



24 anni e vivo da 5 da solo in un altra casa, ma ho la famiglia vicino.
ho avuto parecchie storie anche se sono durate poco
mia madre non si è mai intromessa.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


>


Ok ok... forse mi passa


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok ok... forse mi passa


e se ti regalo l'originale?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e se ti regalo l'originale?:mrgreen:


Vabbè dai, mi passa anche con meno...

... la lingua ce l'hai sempre, sì  ?


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, mi passa anche con meno...
> 
> ... la lingua ce l'hai sempre, sì  ?


certo. tela chi!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> 24 anni e vivo da 5 da solo in un altra casa, ma ho la famiglia vicino.
> ho avuto parecchie storie anche se sono durate poco
> mia madre non si è mai intromessa.


Non serve che si intrometta...

K.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

*ballerino...*

a mio avviso ciò che uno fa professionalmente non è detto che corrisponda esattamente alla realtà del proprio essere, inoltre, non è detto che l'essere giudici (per usare il mestiere di tua madre) sia garanzia di rettitudine.
Anche chi rappresenta lo Stato dovrebbe dare l'esempio, o un sacerdote...
Detto ciò, dai semplicemente l'impressione di essere un ragazzo che ammira enormemente una madre vedendola un po' come "infallibile"...sembra un po' l'atteggiamento delle figlie femmine quando sono "innamorate" del papà forte e che non sbaglia mai.
Ma i genitori (ed io non lo sono) sbagliano eccome, come tutti noi, sia nella loro vita personale sia nel rapportarsi ai figli.
Non credo sia possibile che un genitore non faccia mai errori ma ciò non toglie che, generalmente, il suo sbaglio sia sempre in buona fede pensando, in quel momento, di agire per il bene del figlio.

Continuo a vederti come un ragazzo troppo rigido, troppo tutto nero e tutto bianco....ma magari non sei così


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> a mio avviso ciò che uno fa professionalmente non è detto che corrisponda esattamente alla realtà del proprio essere, inoltre, non è detto che l'essere giudici (per usare il mestiere di tua madre) sia garanzia di rettitudine.
> Anche chi rappresenta lo Stato dovrebbe dare l'esempio, o un sacerdote...
> Detto ciò, dai semplicemente l'impressione di essere un ragazzo che ammira enormemente una madre vedendola un po' come "infallibile"...sembra un po' l'atteggiamento delle figlie femmine quando sono "innamorate" del papà forte e che non sbaglia mai.
> Ma i genitori (ed io non lo sono) sbagliano eccome, come tutti noi, sia nella loro vita personale sia nel rapportarsi ai figli.
> ...


ps Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto vivere da sola a 20 anni...ma l'appartamento non me lo hanno regalato mai...
anzi ti dirò...che pur avendo ben 3 appartamenti non è stata concessa questa "libertà" a nessuno dei 3 figli. Mio padre è figlio di contadini, è nato durante la guerra, sa cosa vuol dire non avere scarpe o non mangiare mai carne...si è fatto da solo, lavorava 10 ore al giorno e la notte studiava per fare l'avvocato e il tutto con moglie e 3 bambini a carico...bèh...i miei mi hanno insegnato il valore dei soldi, il valore del sacrificio per ottenere qualche cosa in più...ammiro tutti i loro sacrifici eppure li ho visti sbagliare anche loro...e ti dirò, in questo modo li ho visti ancora più umani.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ps Anche a me sarebbe piaciuto vivere da sola a 20 anni...ma l'appartamento non me lo hanno regalato mai...
> anzi ti dirò...che pur avendo ben 3 appartamenti non è stata concessa questa "libertà" a nessuno dei 3 figli. Mio padre è figlio di contadini, è nato durante la guerra, sa cosa vuol dire non avere scarpe o non mangiare mai carne...si è fatto da solo, lavorava 10 ore al giorno e la notte studiava per fare l'avvocato e il tutto con moglie e 3 bambini a carico...bèh...i miei mi hanno insegnato il valore dei soldi, il valore del sacrificio per ottenere qualche cosa in più...ammiro tutti i loro sacrifici eppure li ho visti sbagliare anche loro...e ti dirò, in questo modo li ho visti ancora più umani.


Farsi da soli.
Questa è libertà!
Grande Bubu

Forse se ad un figlio "piove" una casa non sa il gusto di farsi una casa con i propri sacrifici...:up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farsi da soli.
> Questa è libertà!
> Grande Bubu
> 
> Forse se ad un figlio "piove" una casa non sa il gusto di farsi una casa con i propri sacrifici...:up::up::up:


Oggettivamente oggigiorno ai ragazzi senza l'aiuto dei genitori e' materialmente impossibile acquistare un appartamento specie se nelle grandi citta' o nei loro Hinterland...

il confronto con il passato e' improponibile...

forse e' piu' accessibile in centri sperduti tra gli stambecchi, ma lo stesso a due precari senza fidejussioni dei genitori il mutuo manco co' Hubble lo vedono...

del costo degli affitti, nun ne parlamo proprio...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oggettivamente oggigiorno ai ragazzi senza l'aiuto dei genitori e' materialmente impossibile acquistare un appartamento specie se nelle grandi citta' o nei loro Hinterland...
> 
> il confronto con il passato e' improponibile...
> 
> ...


Ogni epoca: ha le sue difficoltà.
Ma non credo proprio che i giovani d'oggi abbiano le spalle per fare i sacrifici dei genitori.
Esempio.
Mio padre: prima bici a 21 anni.
Prima auto: una vecchia 1100 del 1954 comperata assieme a 4 amici e la usavano alternativamente alla domenica ciascuno per sè.
Era normale per lui da giovane farsi 25 km andare e 25 km tornare in bici per andare a fare il tornitore a Vicenza.
Quando decise di partire per conto suo, aveva 28 anni, e mio nonno calzolaio, gli diede 23mila lire (1965).

Io vedo che qui tutti gli extracomunitari hanno casa propria...e ripopolano vecchi paesi abbandonati...

Ovvio se un figlio ragiona...
Eh no papi...se mi devi regalare un auto, o mi dai il golf o niente altrimenti gli amici mi ridono dietro...


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alla fine è successo... abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci. lei è una conoscente di lunga data, c'è sempre stato qualcosa nel suo sguardo che mi colpiva ma, vuoi per la differenza di età (47 lei e 28 io), vuoi per i suoi figli e per suo marito che conosco bene non mi sono mai azzardato a dirle niente se non qualche piccola battuta "osé" subito prontamente respinta con altre battute un pò maliziose.
> dopo anni invece c'è stato un bacio, poi un abbraccio poi un altro bacio. inaspettato? no. era la cosa che forse entrambi volevamo da tempo, ma non trovavamo il coraggio di farci avanti.
> dopo di che abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci mettendo paletti ben solidi: sarebbe stato solo un breve periodo, una frequentazione destinata a finire presto!
> poi è arrivato l'amore, da entrambe le parti... come un uragano ha strappato via i paletti messi e ci ha fatto piombare in qualcosa di bellissimo, innatamente naturale tanto da far volar via il tempo quando siamo insieme. è qualcosa di così profondo che fare sesso, fare l'amore, è una cosa marginale. l'importante è stare insieme e sentire il contatto delle nostre anime.
> ...


penso che la cosa migliore sia lasciarla...credimi
pensa hai suoi figli ...potresti essere un loro fratello,c'e troppa differenza d'eta'
con l'amore a volte ci si puo' bruciare


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Nello ha detto:


> penso che la cosa migliore sia lasciarla...credimi
> pensa *hai* suoi figli ...potresti essere un loro fratello,c'e troppa differenza d'eta'
> con l'amore a volte ci si puo' bruciare


scusate ma stavolta non ho resistito :mrgreen:


----------



## Nello (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate ma stavolta non ho resistito :mrgreen:


mamma mia come siete !!!!!!
non si puo' nemmeno sbagliare a scrivere !!!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non serve che si intrometta...
> 
> K.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oggettivamente oggigiorno ai ragazzi senza l'aiuto dei genitori e' materialmente impossibile acquistare un appartamento specie se nelle grandi citta' o nei loro Hinterland...
> 
> il confronto con il passato e' improponibile...
> 
> ...


Io non sono più una ragazza, ho quasi 38 anni, ma ho comprato la mia prima casa solo due anni fa dopo 14 anni di case in affitto, spesso ammobiliate. Io e mio marito ci siamo fatti un mazzo così. Nessuno ci ha mai aiutati, anzi. Non entro nei dettagli, ma le nostre famiglie ci hanno creato grossi problemi finanziari.

La nostra strada ce la siamo costruita con grandi sacrifici, usando tutte le risorse a nostra disposizione. Mio marito il lavoro se l'è creato da solo, non l'ha aiutato nessuno. Io ho studiato vivendo in un seminterrato di 40 metri quadrati che puzzava di umidità e facendo contemporaneamente due lavori da precaria. E non siamo marziani.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni epoca: ha le sue difficoltà.
> Ma non credo proprio che i giovani d'oggi abbiano le spalle per fare i sacrifici dei genitori.
> Esempio.
> Mio padre: prima bici a 21 anni.
> ...


ti quoto in pieno!
non si potranno fare paragoni, ma diciamoci la verità, chi di noi sarebbe disposto OGGI ad andare a fare l'emigrato come facevano i nostri nonni o bisnonni? Magari senza poter vedere per anni moglie e figli? Penso lo farebbero in pochissimi!
I nostri genitori rischiavano maggiormente per la propria indipendenza...ho 38 anni e ho sempre respirato la gioia di ottenere le cose con sacrificio...ad esempio la prima bici me la sono comprata a 11 anni con un anno di risparmi tra natali e compleanni!!! ed ero davvero molto orgogliosa di me!!!
ora se ti fidi non sanno camminare e hanno già la macchinetta elettrica:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io non sono più una ragazza, ho quasi 38 anni*, ma ho comprato la mia prima casa solo due anni fa dopo 14 anni di case in affitto, spesso ammobiliate. Io e mio marito ci siamo fatti un mazzo così. Nessuno ci ha mai aiutati, anzi. Non entro nei dettagli, ma le nostre famiglie ci hanno creato grossi problemi finanziari.
> 
> La nostra strada ce la siamo costruita con grandi sacrifici, usando tutte le risorse a nostra disposizione. Mio marito il lavoro se l'è creato da solo, non l'ha aiutato nessuno. Io ho studiato vivendo in un seminterrato di 40 metri quadrati che puzzava di umidità e facendo contemporaneamente due lavori da precaria. E non siamo marziani.


non sopporto questa evidente contraddizione in termini


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono più una ragazza, ho quasi 38 anni, ma ho comprato la mia prima casa solo due anni fa dopo 14 anni di case in affitto, spesso ammobiliate. Io e mio marito ci siamo fatti un mazzo così. Nessuno ci ha mai aiutati, anzi. Non entro nei dettagli, ma le nostre famiglie ci hanno creato grossi problemi finanziari.
> 
> La nostra strada ce la siamo costruita con grandi sacrifici, usando tutte le risorse a nostra disposizione. Mio marito il lavoro se l'è creato da solo, non l'ha aiutato nessuno. Io ho studiato vivendo in un seminterrato di 40 metri quadrati che puzzava di umidità e facendo contemporaneamente due lavori da precaria. E non siamo marziani.


:up:
sai però noi ancora siamo "figli" degli anni '70 e non dei '90


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> a mio avviso ciò che uno fa professionalmente non è detto che corrisponda esattamente alla realtà del proprio essere, inoltre, non è detto che l'essere giudici (per usare il mestiere di tua madre) sia garanzia di rettitudine.
> Anche chi rappresenta lo Stato dovrebbe dare l'esempio, o un sacerdote...
> Detto ciò, dai semplicemente l'impressione di essere un ragazzo che ammira enormemente una madre vedendola un po' come "infallibile"...sembra un po' l'atteggiamento delle figlie femmine quando sono "innamorate" del papà forte e che non sbaglia mai.
> Ma i genitori (ed io non lo sono) sbagliano eccome, come tutti noi, sia nella loro vita personale sia nel rapportarsi ai figli.
> ...


no sono così per me esiste o è bianco o è nero
odio le bugie, per me  esiste solo la verità come non esiste chi le dice.

Pensi che sia in buona fede quando un genitore tradisce l 'altro e agisca per il bene dei figli?

io penso che sia un buon genitore quello che reprime gli ormoni e mette al primo posto la famiglia
una scelta libera assunta a suo tempo senza nessuna constrizione.
Nessuno obbliga qualcuno a farsi una famiglia e tantomeno a far soffrire i figli per i lori colpi di testa
mi commuovo sempre, quando guardo negli occhi bambini figli di genitori immaturi e immorali
ma soprattutto egoisti ancor più quando li usano nelle cause di separazione,
scusami ma preferisco essere bianco-nero che far parte delle sfumature l 'immondizia che ci circonda
se permetti io voglio distinguermi da questo!
devo prendere con ironia di come va il mondo?  scusami se non ci riesco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no sono così per me esiste o è bianco o è nero
> odio le bugie, per me esiste solo la verità come non esiste chi le dice.
> 
> Pensi che sia in buona fede quando un genitore tradisce l 'altro e agisca per il bene dei figli?
> ...


posso chiederti che incidenza ha avuto il tradimento nella tua vita? Cosa ha rappresentato per te?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ti quoto in pieno!
> non si potranno fare paragoni, ma diciamoci la verità, chi di noi sarebbe disposto OGGI ad andare a fare l'emigrato come facevano i nostri nonni o bisnonni? Magari senza poter vedere per anni moglie e figli? Penso lo farebbero in pochissimi!
> I nostri genitori rischiavano maggiormente per la propria indipendenza...ho 38 anni e ho sempre respirato la gioia di ottenere le cose con sacrificio...ad esempio la prima bici me la sono comprata a 11 anni con un anno di risparmi tra natali e compleanni!!! ed ero davvero molto orgogliosa di me!!!
> ora se ti fidi non sanno camminare e hanno già la macchinetta elettrica:unhappy:


Madai la bici...come me...
La mia prima bici sono partito dai risparmi della prima comunione, poi al pomeriggio andavo in officina da mio padre...
Andavo a scuola con le mani unte di grasso e facevo il figo dicendo alle bambine che io sono UN UOMO perchè LAVORO e non ho tempo per giocare con le bambole...
Cavoli come mi ricordo quella bici!
Si il sentimento di orgoglio è immenso!


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso chiederti che incidenza ha avuto il tradimento nella tua vita? Cosa ha rappresentato per te?


nella mia vita non ci sono tradimenti, mia madre è vedova
i tradimenti però li noto in giro, pur avendo 24 anni 
devo vire che ne sono molto schifato!
Sopratutto come  dicevo prima guardando gli occhi infelici dei bambini
che vengono sbattuti a desta e sinistra schiavi innocenti dell 'egoismo dei genitori.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> nella mia vita non ci sono tradimenti, mia madre è vedova
> i tradimenti però li noto in giro, pur avendo 24 anni
> devo vire che ne sono molto schifato!
> Sopratutto come  dicevo prima guardando gli occhi infelici dei bambini
> che vengono sbattuti a desta e sinistra schiavi innocenti dell 'egoismo dei genitori.


dire non vire ho sbagliato,


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sopporto questa evidente contraddizione in termini


Sbriciolata, fino a che età secondo te ci si può definire 'ragazze'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, fino a che età secondo te ci si può definire 'ragazze'?


facciamo così, quando la supero, te lo dico.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

anche io vivo la vita ironicamente
ma sto sempre con i piedi ben saldi nella realtà
non come sento in giro e qui dentro
persone che pensano di essere ironiche 
perchè pensano di sapersi adeguare a ogni situazioni
facendosi finti films o pensieri aggiustati a loro piacere in testa 
alla fine mentendosi anche a se stessi.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :up:
> sai però noi ancora siamo "figli" degli anni '70 e non dei '90


Verissimo. Io più che nelle condizioni oggettive, vedo differenza nella mentalità di molti giovani.

Tanti sono davvero in gamba, si danno da fare e sono da apprezzare. Ma altri sono davvero 'nati comodi'.

Nemmeno un paio di anni fa mio marito aveva bisogno di assumere qualcuno. Lavoro d'ufficio, non certo faticoso. Ti assicuro che le competenze dei ragazzi e delle ragazze che si erano presentati ai colloqui erano davvero basse. Ma soprattutto poca iniziativa, poco spirito di sacrificio... si trattava di persone che cercavano il lavoro che avevano in testa senza essere disposti a sperimentare qualcosa di diverso, di nuovo... di imparare, insomma. Alla fine sai che è successo? Quasi per caso ha trovato un uomo di quasi cinquant'anni che era stato licenziato dall'azienda in cui lavorava. Poche competenze specifiche, ma una capacità di proporre e un entusiasmo da vendere. E' solo un episodio, siamo d'accordo. Ma piuttosto significativo a mio parere.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> facciamo così, quando la supero, te lo dico.


Sei una ragazza in gamba :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> anche io vivo la vita ironicamente
> ma sto sempre con i piedi ben saldi nella realtà
> non come sento in giro e qui dentro
> persone che pensano di essere ironiche
> ...


Sei giovane, e come tale hai pieno diritto di vedere in bianco e nero, di pensare di sapere quello che è giusto e quello che è sbagliato, di pensare di poter giudicare gli altri, cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura. Alla tua età questo modo di porsi è idealista e romantico, alla mia sarebbe oltremodo stupido, dovrei non aver imparato nulla dai tanti errori commessi.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no sono così per me esiste o è bianco o è nero
> odio le bugie, per me  esiste solo la verità come non esiste chi le dice.
> 
> Pensi che sia in buona fede quando un genitore tradisce l 'altro e agisca per il bene dei figli?
> ...


Scusami, ma sinceramente mi rattrista sentire un ragazzo di 24 anni che vede solo immondizia intorno a sè.
E soprattutto che si affaccia alla vita come uno che ha già capito tutto di come va il mondo...
davvero mi dispiace.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei giovane, e come tale hai pieno diritto di vedere in bianco e nero, di pensare di sapere quello che è giusto e quello che è sbagliato, di pensare di poter giudicare gli altri, cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura. *Alla tua età questo modo di porsi è idealista e romantico, alla mia sarebbe oltremodo stupido*, dovrei non aver imparato nulla dai tanti errori commessi.


Non credo dipenda solo dall'età sai. Ho delle colleghe molto più anziane di me che vedono la vita esattamente così: bianca o nera. E sono così decise nel catalogare le azioni altrui a seconda che siano giuste o sbagliate... tante volte le sento criticare aspramente i genitori separati o le ragazze madri, perchè a detta loro sono la rovina dei figli. Poi però sono le prime, davanti a un bimbo in difficoltà, magari straniero e un po' vivace, a mortificarlo ed emarginarlo perchè crea problemi. E io ogni volta mi vergogno per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo dipenda solo dall'età sai. Ho delle colleghe molto più anziane di me che vedono la vita esattamente così: bianca o nera. E sono così decise nel catalogare le azioni altrui a seconda che siano giuste o sbagliate... tante volte le sento criticare aspramente i genitori separati o le ragazze madri, perchè a detta loro sono la rovina dei figli. Poi però sono le prime, davanti a un bimbo in difficoltà, magari straniero e un po' vivace, a mortificarlo ed emarginarlo perchè crea problemi. E io ogni volta mi vergogno per loro.


E in classe non hanno nessun lotharino peste...che dice ai compagni...
Ocio la maestra spara...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo dipenda solo dall'età sai. Ho delle colleghe molto più anziane di me che vedono la vita esattamente così: bianca o nera. E sono così decise nel catalogare le azioni altrui a seconda che siano giuste o sbagliate... tante volte le sento criticare aspramente i genitori separati o le ragazze madri, perchè a detta loro sono la rovina dei figli. Poi però sono le prime, davanti a un bimbo in difficoltà, magari straniero e un po' vivace, a mortificarlo ed emarginarlo perchè crea problemi. E io ogni volta mi vergogno per loro.


... io infatti spererei che ballerino con l'età... cominciasse a vedere qualche piccola sfumatura. Perchè quando siamo così severi nei giudizi, automaticamente ci stiamo mettendo ad un livello superiore. E se poi sbagliamo anche noi (e prima o poi un errore grosso nella vita l'abbiamo fatto tutti) abbiamo solo due alternative: o non ce lo perdoniamo o lo neghiamo del tutto.
Come diceva la mia guida spirituale... chi è più in alto, quando cade, fa il botto più grosso. Devo dire però che a me piace che un ragazzo parli di principi, di cosa è giusto, di cosa è sbagliato... gli spigoli ha tutto il tempo di smussarli; quando alla sua età ci si è già arresi alla logica della convenienza, difficilmente si potrà migliorare.


----------



## balerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei giovane, e come tale hai pieno diritto di vedere in bianco e nero, di pensare di sapere quello che è giusto e quello che è sbagliato, di pensare di poter giudicare gli altri, cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura. Alla tua età questo modo di porsi è idealista e romantico, alla mia sarebbe oltremodo stupido, dovrei non aver imparato nulla dai tanti errori commessi.


non penso che ci sia età per avere ideali
e stai offendendo tutte le persone
che hanno dato la vita per gli ideali!
Soprattutto mio padre magistrato
che ha perso la sua vita per difendere
una giustizia!
che parodossalmente dovrebbe 
difendere le persone come te.
che negli ideali vede il romaticismo,
non saresti nemmeno a scrivere qui 
se non ci fossero  queste persone!
Con gli ideali ci si cresce e ci si muore
cosi  come vale anche per la stupidità !


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

balerino ha detto:


> non penso che ci sia età per avere ideali
> e stai offendendo tutte le persone
> che hanno dato la vita per gli ideali!
> Soprattutto mio padre magistrato
> ...


Hai tutta la mia ammirazione per tuo padre, tutta la mia solidarietà a te e tua madre. Ma non hai capito cosa dicevo.
Non nego gli ideali, ne ho anche io, ci mancherebbe. L'idealismo è una cosa diversa. Seguire un ideale è attraversare un tunnel guardando con speranza la luce in fondo, essere idealistici è camminare con gli occhi chiusi per non fare i conti con la realtà delle cose.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

balerino ha detto:


> non penso che ci sia età per avere ideali
> e stai offendendo tutte le persone
> che hanno dato la vita per gli ideali!
> Soprattutto mio padre magistrato
> ...


forse non era chiaro cosa intendessi. 
é bello avere valori, ideali importanti, rabbrividire per le barbarie che solo gli uomini sono capaci di infliggersi l'uno contro l'altro...e se sei così bèh...spero sia uno tra tanti perchè spero che la maggior parte delle persone abbiano valori e si disgustino per i sopprusi.
Ciò che mi impressiona (non in senso negativo) è vedere un giovane uomo, che si dovrebbe affacciare alla vita con entusiasmo, già disilluso.
Mi impressiona anche l'eccessiva rigidità perchè a mio avviso denota una inconscia volontà di autocontrollarsi.

 sarà che il mio Maestro è Gesù e a lui vorrei assomigliare, ma appunto pretenderei troppo dalla mia misera umanità.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia ammirazione per tuo padre, tutta la mia solidarietà a te e tua madre. Ma non hai capito cosa dicevo.
> Non nego gli ideali, ne ho anche io, ci mancherebbe. L'idealismo è una cosa diversa. Seguire un ideale è attraversare un tunnel guardando con speranza la luce in fondo, essere idealistici è camminare con gli occhi chiusi per non fare i conti con la realtà delle cose.


se mi consideri idealista sei proprio fuori strada
e se pensi che non vivo la vita ti sbagli
dovresti capirlo anche dal lavoro che faccio
questo  senza calpestare mai i principi in cui credo
non faccio mai adeguamenti del momento!
e soprattutto non ferendo e approfittando deì sentimenti
degli altri per una notte di sesso!
Sono il primo giudice di me stesso.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

balerino ha detto:


> non penso che ci sia età per avere ideali
> e stai offendendo tutte le persone
> che hanno dato la vita per gli ideali!
> Soprattutto mio padre magistrato
> ...


Hai un tono sprezzante e fastidioso, ti poni come se i tuoi interlocutori fossero un gradino sotto di te.

E sugli ideali ci sarebbe da discutere fino a domani.
Sul fatto che quando un ideale diventa l'unica verità si rischia di perdere di vista la realtà. La fedeltà agli ideali in moltissimi casi fa onore a chi li difende. In altri, però, diventa il presupposto dell'integralismo. Vediamo in molti posti persone che si fanno saltare in aria in mezzo alla folla in nome di alcuni ideali. Una coscienza critica ci vuole sempre, accanto agli ideali.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> forse non era chiaro cosa intendessi.
> é bello avere valori, ideali importanti, rabbrividire per le barbarie che solo gli uomini sono capaci di infliggersi l'uno contro l'altro...e se sei così bèh...spero sia uno tra tanti perchè spero che la maggior parte delle persone abbiano valori e si disgustino per i sopprusi.
> Ciò che mi impressiona (non in senso negativo) è vedere un giovane uomo, che si dovrebbe affacciare alla vita con entusiasmo, già disilluso.
> Mi impressiona anche l'eccessiva rigidità perchè a mio avviso denota una inconscia volontà di autocontrollarsi.
> ...




sapere quello che si vuole è disilludersi?
penso che adeguarsi sia molto peggio

la felicità io la trovo nel mio essere.


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sapere quello che si vuole è disilludersi?
> penso che adeguarsi sia molto peggio
> 
> *la felicità io la trovo nel mio essere*.


Va bene, sono felice per te


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Va bene, sono felice per te


poi se hai letto di me, 
fuori nella vita reale si confidano molto con me chiedendomi consiglio 
sia amici che conoscenti,
certo molti altri  non condividono le mie idee,
ma c'è una cosa che li accumuna entrambi il rispetto 
per la mia coerenza di pensiero.
Ci sono state persone che a prima conoscenza
hanno anche riso sui miei ragionamenti,
ma sono state le stesse a ricredersi  
chiedendomi scusa per la mia coerenza
dicendo che gli avevo dato l 'impressionione
di predicare bene ma razzolare male.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai un tono sprezzante e fastidioso, ti poni come se i tuoi interlocutori fossero un gradino sotto di te.
> 
> E sugli ideali ci sarebbe da discutere fino a domani.
> Sul fatto che quando un ideale diventa l'unica verità si rischia di perdere di vista la realtà. La fedeltà agli ideali in moltissimi casi fa onore a chi li difende. In altri, però, diventa il presupposto dell'integralismo. Vediamo in molti posti persone che si fanno saltare in aria in mezzo alla folla in nome di alcuni ideali. Una coscienza critica ci vuole sempre, accanto agli ideali.


QUOTO :up:


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino caro, stai offendendo mezzo forum, colonne portanti comprese (Sbri e Sole)
perchè non provi a scendere dal cub...ehm...dal piedistallo e a comportarti come gli altri utenti?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2012)

Sarà, ma io preferisco essere un DUBBIOSO piuttosto che un'IDEALISTA


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Ballerino caro, stai offendendo mezzo forum, *colonne portanti comprese *(Sbri e Sole)
> perchè non provi a scendere dal cub...ehm...dal piedistallo e a comportarti come gli altri utenti?


tesoro... ti ringrazio... ma colonna portante io... naaaa. Al massimo... un palo da lap dance?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Ballerino caro, stai offendendo mezzo forum, colonne portanti comprese (Sbri e Sole)
> perchè non provi a scendere dal cub...ehm...dal piedistallo e a comportarti come gli altri utenti?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarà, ma io preferisco essere un DUBBIOSO piuttosto che un'IDEALISTA


quoto entrambi....

in ogni caso vorrei capire se Admin fa un test sull'acidità prima di far accedere qualcuno! ultimamente fanno a gara a chi si inacidisce prima.... sarà colpa dei primi caldi?


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Ballerino caro, stai offendendo mezzo forum, colonne portanti comprese (Sbri e Sole)
> perchè non provi a scendere dal cub...ehm...dal piedistallo e a comportarti come gli altri utenti?


sarebbe? dovrei contraddire i miei principi e adeguarmi agli altri
non lo faccio fuori di qui con le persone vere
figuriamoci con persone dietro un computer..
io dico quello che penso e non offendo mai per primo 
se ho offeso qualcuno è stato perchè ho risposto alle provocazioni di
offese nei miei confronti.
Non nutro rimorsi per quello che ho scritto
in nessun caso!
tranne che per mario2 al quale avevo risposto precitosamente
e ho prontamente chiesto scusa
per non aver capito subito che persona fosse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sarebbe? dovrei contraddire i miei principi e adeguarmi agli altri
> non lo faccio fuori di qui con le persone vere
> figuriamoci con persone dietro un computer..
> io dico quello che penso e non offendo mai per primo
> ...


... e tu hai capito subito che persona sia io?


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarà, ma io preferisco essere un DUBBIOSO piuttosto che un'IDEALISTA


Quoto.
Anche perché la Storia ci insegna che a volte gli IDEALISTI diventano degli IDEOLOGI e gli IDEALI delle IDEOLOGIE.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sarebbe? dovrei contraddire i miei principi e adeguarmi agli altri
> non lo faccio fuori di qui con le persone vere
> figuriamoci con persone dietro un computer..
> io dico quello che penso e non offendo mai per primo
> ...


Boh. Io devo ancora capire di quali offese parli.

Sei tu che ti sei posto in modo poco educato commentando il fatto che Alka è innamorato di una donna più grande di lui, tirando in mezzo tua madre, la moralità, il buon esempio e gli ideali. E ti si è risposto in modo diretto.

Alka, l'autore del thread, se ne frega dell'età della sua amante, credo sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Lui, come gli altri utenti del forum, non hanno interesse a leggere le sentenze di chi viene qui senza una storia da raccontare, ma solo per far sapere a tutti quanta immoralità aleggi qui dentro.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai un tono sprezzante e fastidioso, ti poni come se i tuoi interlocutori fossero un gradino sotto di te.
> 
> E sugli ideali ci sarebbe da discutere fino a domani.
> Sul fatto che quando un ideale diventa l'unica verità si rischia di perdere di vista la realtà. La fedeltà agli ideali in moltissimi casi fa onore a chi li difende. In altri, però, diventa il presupposto dell'integralismo. Vediamo in molti posti persone che si fanno saltare in aria in mezzo alla folla in nome di alcuni ideali. Una coscienza critica ci vuole sempre, accanto agli ideali.



che centrano gli ideali di cui parlo io
con i fanatismi  religiosi?
Io parlo di ideali, di  principi famiglia,figli, giustizia, onesta 

Se ti senti in colpa per non averli 
o non essere riuscita a metterli in pratica
non te la puoi prendere con chi
ce l 'ha e li vive.
esasperando il discorso  arrivando a dire 
che questi ideali possono diventare il presupposto dell' integralismo,
mi sevra veramente fuori luogo scusami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> che centrano gli ideali di cui parlo io
> con i fanatismi religiosi?
> Io parlo di ideali, di principi famiglia,figli, giustizia, onesta
> 
> ...


Senti... fai un bel respiro. Capisco che ti venga l'orticaria in questo posto pieno di insidie e tentazioni ma... leggi un pochino in giro, cerca di capire chi è la persona che hai davanti, prima di parlare. Così eviti di apparire sciocco.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> che centrano gli ideali di cui parlo io
> con i fanatismi  religiosi?
> Io parlo di ideali, di  principi famiglia,figli, giustizia, onesta
> 
> ...


Io non me la prendo con nessuno. Ma qualunque ideale se portato all'esasperazione e se considerato assoluto si presta al fanatismo. Non solo religioso, ma anche politico e sociale, perchè no.

Quanti omosessuali vengono discriminati o presi a botte da persone che credono ciecamente nella famiglia tradizionale?

Sono esempi estremi i miei, ovviamente. Ma non credo siano fuori luogo. Sono un modo per farti riflettere sul fatto che l'ideale, da solo, non vale granchè se non è supportato dall'intelligenza e dalla capacità critica di chi se ne fa portatore.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> che centrano gli ideali di cui parlo io
> con i fanatismi  religiosi?
> *Io parlo di ideali, di  principi famiglia,figli, giustizia, onesta *
> 
> ...


Dio, Patria, Famiglia e Onore, in qualsiasi versione, a qualsiasi latitudine, in qualsiasi lingua, quando non sono accompagnate da una seria capacità di analisi, hanno fatto più morti della bomba atomica.

Edit: Per capacità di analisi intendo la predisposizione a porsi la domanda delle domande: "Ma fosse che forse stò dicendo una cazzata ?"


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... fai un bel respiro. *Capisco che ti venga l'orticaria in questo posto pieno di insidie e tentazioni *ma... leggi un pochino in giro, cerca di capire chi è la persona che hai davanti, prima di parlare. Così eviti di apparire sciocco.




Questa insieme al palo per la lap dance mi hanno riconciliata con una giornata storta


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh. Io devo ancora capire di quali offese parli.
> 
> Sei tu che ti sei posto in modo poco educato commentando il fatto che Alka è innamorato di una donna più grande di lui, tirando in mezzo tua madre, la moralità, il buon esempio e gli ideali. E ti si è risposto in modo diretto.
> 
> Alka, l'autore del thread, se ne frega dell'età della sua amante, credo sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Lui, come gli altri utenti del forum, non hanno interesse a leggere le sentenze di chi viene qui senza una storia da raccontare, ma solo per far sapere a tutti quanta immoralità aleggi qui dentro.



io ho dato solo la mia opinione di come la pensavo di questa storia  e finiva li.
se non fossero arrivati i vostri commenti su quello 
che avevo scritto, al quale siete andati fuori thread,
come se io parlassi di mare, i vostri commenti sulla montagna..


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> poi se hai letto di me,
> fuori nella vita reale si confidano molto con me chiedendomi consiglio
> sia amici che conoscenti,
> *certo molti altri  non condividono le mie idee,
> ...


caro ballerino, ho letto bene quasi tutti i tuoi interventi, tipo che molti ti raccontano della loro vita, dei loro tradimenti ecc.

Ho letto anche che scrivi molto: IO,IO,IO
_mi chiedono consiglio (...) non condividono (...) ma apprezzano la MIA coerenza..._

Nessuno quì ti dice che devi adeguarti, ci mancherebbe, sarai libero di agire come credi meglio per te.

Ciò che non hai scritto è che è assolutamente bello avere opinioni differenti, che si possa discutere argomentanto le proprie idee, mantenerle e difenderle ma occorre sempre rispettare anche le idee degli altri anche se non si condividono.

Credi davvero che scrivere ogni tanto delle fesserie, usare anche un minimo di autoironia non sia un modo per dare un briciolo di leggerezza alle paure di ognuno?
Ti sei fermato spesso all'apparenza dando dello stupido/a a persone che non conosci e non hai elementi per dire né bene né male dei loro valori o non valori.

Io sono una tradita, e allora?? 
I traditori che stanno quì avranno i loro motivi no? 
Dal dialoco e dalle diverse opinioni si traggono molte riflessioni e da alcuni anche degli arricchimenti...basta saper leggere tra le righe.

ps comunque rispetto le tue idee (non le condivido tutte) ma le rispetto.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non me la prendo con nessuno. Ma qualunque ideale se portato all'esasperazione e se considerato assoluto si presta al fanatismo. Non solo religioso, ma anche politico e sociale, perchè no.
> 
> Quanti omosessuali vengono discriminati o presi a botte da persone che credono ciecamente nella famiglia tradizionale?
> 
> Sono esempi estremi i miei, ovviamente. Ma non credo siano fuori luogo. Sono un modo per farti riflettere sul fatto che l'ideale, da solo, non vale granchè se non è supportato dall'intelligenza e dalla capacità critica di chi se ne fa portatore.


sempre esempi sbagliati!

secondo te gli omosessuali vengono discriminari da persone di principi,
anche dai preti che strano pensavo dai fascisti,
a questo punto vado in palestra che è meglio,
sto cominciando a pensare che mi prendi in giro
non puoi essere cosi stolta da sconvolgere i concetti così.

in ogni caso è meglio allontanarmi


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> io ho dato solo la mia opinione di come la pensavo di questa storia  e finiva li.
> se non fossero arrivati i vostri commenti su quello
> che avevo scritto, al quale siete andati fuori thread,
> come se io parlassi di mare, i vostri commenti sulla montagna..


Vabbè, ora oltre che offensivi siamo pure fuori argomento.

Guarda, te lo dico con ironia: leggere te è come trovarsi davanti uno sponsor a favore della vita dissoluta. Se mai esistesse l'aldilà e il Paradiso fosse popolato dagli idealisti come te, preferirei mille volte traslocare all'Inferno. Certo, mi ritroverei il Conte e Lothar... ma almeno mi divertirei di più


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sempre esempi sbagliati!
> 
> secondo te gli omosessuali vengono discriminari da persone di principi,
> anche dai preti che strano pensavo dai fascisti,
> ...


Credici. Sono proprio così stolta.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credici. Sono proprio così stolta.


allora ti consiglio di andare anche a te di andare in palestra
o altro sport

mens in sana corpus...

ciao buona serata


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ora oltre che offensivi siamo pure fuori argomento.
> 
> Guarda, te lo dico con ironia: leggere te è come trovarsi davanti uno sponsor a favore della vita dissoluta. Se mai esistesse l'aldilà e il Paradiso fosse popolato dagli idealisti come te, preferirei mille volte traslocare all'Inferno. Certo, mi ritroverei il Conte e Lothar... ma almeno mi divertirei di più


Si ma ci sarei pure io!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oggettivamente oggigiorno ai ragazzi senza l'aiuto dei genitori e' materialmente impossibile acquistare un appartamento specie se nelle grandi citta' o nei loro Hinterland...
> 
> *il confronto con il passato e' improponibile...
> 
> ...


ma nel modo più assoluto


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ma ci sarei pure io!!!


E tanti altri utenti del forum, credo


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> allora ti consiglio di andare anche a te di andare in palestra
> o altro sport
> 
> *mens in sana corpus*...
> ...


Se proprio vogliamo fare le citazioni latino, almeno facciamole corrette : *Mens sana in corpore sano*


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> allora ti consiglio di andare anche a te di andare in palestra
> o altro sport
> 
> mens in sana* corpus...
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare le citazioni latino, almeno facciamole corrette : *Mens sana in corpore sano*


pensavo fosse inglese!
E' latino?
ma guarda...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> allora *ti *consiglio di andare *anche a te *di andare in palestra
> o altro sport
> 
> mens in *sana corpus*...
> ...


ehm


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare le citazioni latino, almeno facciamole corrette : *Mens sana in corpore sano*





Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:





Tebe ha detto:


> pensavo fosse inglese!
> E' latino?
> ma guarda...:mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm


:risata:non ce la faccio....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2012)

Noio, volevam savuar, l'indirisssss.......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm


embé?
verbum de verb_us_


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Noio, volevam savuar, l'indirisssss.......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :risata:non ce la faccio....


Io non sarei così ironica se fossi in voi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Noio, volevam savuar, l'indirisssss.......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco... mi sono cacciata a ridere come una matta, passava gente, adesso mi sono giocata quel poco che restava di reputazione... colpa tua:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sarei così ironica se fossi in voi!


:thinkingerchè??


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinkingerchè??


Non dare corda a Sole perchè è in san sanguino...o nelle vicinanze...attenta..fai finta di niente...

Firmato
Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sarei così ironica se fossi in voi!


Se Ti riferisci all'ignoranza delle nuove generazioni non posso che essere d'accordo con Te.

Provate a chiedere ad un 20enne diplomato il significato della frase "mutatis mutandis" (che fra l'altro viene normalmente usata anche nei testi di matematica e fisica)  ... la risposta sarà sempre la stessa ...


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se Ti riferisci all'ignoranza delle nuove generazioni non posso che essere d'accordo con Te.
> 
> Provate a chiedere ad un 20enne diplomato il significato della frase "mutatis mutandis" (che fra l'altro viene normalmente usata anche nei testi di matematica e fisica)  ... la risposta sarà sempre la stessa ...


Mutande mutanti.
Lo sanno tutti cosa vuol dire.
Oscuro ne ha un armadio pieno


Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> Firmato
> Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


 ci sono novità ??


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

anche per il tema di questo forum è un'ottima frase


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarà, ma io preferisco essere un DUBBIOSO piuttosto che *un'IDEALISTA*


:racchia::racchia::racchia:



tu quoque....


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mutande mutanti.
> Lo sanno tutti cosa vuol dire.
> Oscuro ne ha un armadio pieno
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere interpretato anche come imperativo : "cambiati le mutande !!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> allora ti consiglio di andare anche a te di andare in palestra
> o altro sport
> 
> *mens in sana corpus*...
> ...



miiiii

mi ritiro nelle mie stanze


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ci sono novità ??


No, figurati. 
Mi ironeggio addosso.
La maggior parte pensa che la mia delusione sia da cuore infranto quindi...mi adeguo.:mrgreen:

Firmato
Tebe sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere interpretato anche come imperativo : "cambiati le mutande !!"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinkingerchè??


Ero ironica Simy 

Ieri sera si era discusso con ballerino sull'ironia...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ero ironica Simy
> 
> Ieri sera si era discusso con ballerino sull'ironia...


ah ok...scusa ma mi ero persa la discussione! :mrgreen:

Tebeeeeeeeeeee vedi che non è colpa di san sanguigno! :mrgreen::mrgreen: e poi sole con me è buona (vuole che metta al primo posto il suo curriculum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Ma chi è costui?

1.Roberto Bolle
2.Kledy
3.Simone di Pasquale?




il dubbio mi tormenta.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi è costui?
> 
> 1.Roberto Bolle
> 2.Kledy
> ...


se è Bolle lo perdono, lo assolvo, anzi mi converto io.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi è costui?
> 
> 1.Roberto Bolle
> 2.Kledy
> ...


che lista a discesa folle:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è Bolle lo perdono, lo assolvo, anzi mi converto io.


No dai!
Bolle è l'anti uomo per eccellenza!!!


----------



## maybek (8 Maggio 2012)

*tutte*



Tebe ha detto:


> No dai!
> Bolle è l'anti uomo per eccellenza!!!


tutte le volte che lo vedo me lo immagino con i tacchi a spillo non sò perchè...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No dai!
> Bolle è l'anti uomo per eccellenza!!!


davvero? beh, io voglio le prove...


----------



## kikko64 (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 2.Kledy
> 3.Simone di Pasquale?
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa l'ignoranza, ma chi sarebbero questi due ??


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

è pur sempre un gran bel vedere





maybek ha detto:


> tutte le volte che lo vedo me lo immagino con i tacchi a spillo non sò perchè...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è Bolle lo perdono, lo assolvo, anzi mi converto io.


:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> tutte le volte che lo vedo me lo immagino con i tacchi a spillo non sò perchè...


Pure io...


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok...scusa ma mi ero persa la discussione! :mrgreen:
> 
> Tebeeeeeeeeeee vedi che non è colpa di san sanguigno! :mrgreen::mrgreen: e poi sole con me è buona (vuole che metta al primo posto il suo curriculum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Io sono buona con tutti!

E non voglio favoritismi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che lista a discesa folle:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è pur sempre un gran bel vedere


Si. In foto.
Dal vivo...bello è bello.
Ma decisamente non maschio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare le citazioni latino, almeno facciamole corrette : *Mens sana in corpore sano*


Mens sana in corpore nano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. In foto.
> Dal vivo...bello è bello.
> Ma decisamente non maschio.


essere gay non vuol dire non essere uomini.
ricordo quanto s'incazzò aldo busi con la parietti che fece una grande gaffe di questo tipo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

costui stava sul tapis roulant accanto al mio, ieri sera

anche questo un bel vedere


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> View attachment 4599
> 
> costui stava sul tapis roulant accanto al mio, ieri sera
> 
> anche questo un bel vedere


samuel peron , il nasone. sai che è giovanissimo?
comunque non mi piace come latinista; ha già smesso di ballare perché non era un granché


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> essere gay non vuol dire non essere uomini.
> ricordo quanto s'incazzò aldo busi con la parietti che fece una grande gaffe di questo tipo


Chi ha parlato di gay
Non potresti leggere  senza fare voli pindarici?
Non è maschio. Punto.
Come non lo è fabrizio frizzi per esempio.

O uno come...come si chiamava quello del titanic?
Bello ma maschio manco per niente, nemmeno oggi.

Che brutta mania che hai di guardare oltre le parole.
Quando scrivo non ci sono significati reconditi.
Quello che leggi è.
Fattene una ragione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> samuel peron , il nasone. sai che è giovanissimo?
> comunque non mi piace come latinista; ha già smesso di ballare perché non era un granché



ah.... davvero? non sapevo 

non so neanche l'età...però mi è sembrato simpatico


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

a me piace lui....mo mettetela come ve pare ma per lui farei follie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah.... davvero? non sapevo
> 
> non so neanche l'età...però mi è sembrato simpatico


29



controllato


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Chi ha parlato di gay
> *Non potresti leggere senza fare voli pindarici?
> Non è maschio. Punto.
> Come non lo è fabrizio frizzi per esempio.
> ...


io


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io


Si dai..sento le tue unghiette arrampicarsi sui vetri.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:
> 
> 
> 
> tu quoque....


M'avanzava un apostrofo e non sapevo dove metterlo


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mens sana in corpore nano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:non male


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> M'avanzava un apostrofo e non sapevo dove metterlo


dammene un pò.
Di apostrofi.
Io li uso a manetta e ovunque.
Mi piacciono così tanto!
Non _s' o_ perchè!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oggettivamente oggigiorno ai ragazzi senza l'aiuto dei genitori e' materialmente impossibile acquistare un appartamento specie se nelle grandi citta' o nei loro Hinterland...
> 
> il confronto con il passato e' improponibile...
> 
> ...


apperò.....in astratto sei capace di fare un'analisi in negativo ma poi in concreto se qualcuno ti sta sul cazzo nessun problema a ridere su un suo ipotetico sfratto. embè...da Berlinguer in poi tutto in discesa...verso il baratro...il progressista...


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> che centrano gli ideali di cui parlo io
> con i fanatismi  religiosi?
> *Io parlo di ideali, di  principi famiglia,figli, giustizia, onesta
> 
> ...


lo si intuisce dal nick:mrgreen:

ma non eri tu che hai portato in casa una mai vista prima per alcuni giorni, salvo poi cambiare idea??


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> nella mia vita non ci sono tradimenti, mia madre è vedova
> i tradimenti però li noto in giro, pur avendo 24 anni
> devo vire che ne sono molto schifato!
> Sopratutto come  dicevo prima guardando gli occhi infelici dei bambini
> che vengono sbattuti a desta e sinistra schiavi innocenti dell 'egoismo dei genitori.


Sei un ragazzino. Già porti in posizione giudicante non ti potrà mai portare a capire. A volte invece per capire bisogna proprio provare ad "entrare" dentro le persone, ma non solo di chi per te ha ragione. Ed "entrare" dentro i bambini, che hanno mille sfaccettature e non vedono tutto bianco o tutto nero come fai tu.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei un ragazzino. Già porti in posizione giudicante non ti potrà mai portare a capire. A volte invece per capire bisogna proprio provare ad "entrare" dentro le persone, ma non solo di chi per te ha ragione. Ed "entrare" dentro i bambini, che hanno mille sfaccettature e non vedono tutto bianco o tutto nero come fai tu.


Ma poverino, insomma.
Io ho 25 anni.
Sono un bel toretto da monta.
Un fighetto.
Ci sono donne da tutti i cantoni che fanno la fila per saltarmi addosso.
Sono un po' come dire, spaventato no?
Hai letto cosa ha scritto di quella tizia che se lo scopa e poi gli presenta il suo raga?
Forse avrebbe bisogno di trovarsi una ragazza buona, dolce, sensibile, non assatanata che lo consideri per quello che è e non per la copertina che rappresenta eh?
Io alla sua età mi ricordo del gran finale!
Dovevamo dismettere la stanberga bolognese dove vivevo io, la mia raga, un altro e dovevo partire per militare...

Ma certo non mi facevo tutti sti problemi qua.
Cioè il tradimento semplicemente non esisteva: era così diffuso tra noi studenti universitari, da essere considerato una prassi normale....

E mi ricordo le lacrime di unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Cos'hai....

E lei...conte...mi sposo.
Finito tutto...feste...candilejas...porcate...
Lui mi ha detto o ci sposiamo o io ti lascio...e sai conte siamo assieme da dieci anni...oramai ho finito gli esami...

Ah grandio andammo al matrimonio...
Era l'8 dicembre...che robaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Ci perdemmo nelle nebbie...

Ma nulla è perduto...ci siamo ritrovati quest'anno su fb...lei ha tre figli e sta bene!

Ma mi ricordo che le dissi...
Se soffri così tanto a sposarti...lascialo e mettiti assieme con me...

Invece fece quel salto di qualità e di maturazione che la portò ad abbandonare gli epici bagordi...perchè casso...questa qui è una che in piazza unità in minigonne quella volta si pisciò addosso dal ridere su una panchina...
parlo di una donna che una notte caricai su un passeggino da bambini recuperato dalle immondizie e feci correre giù per il cavalcavia di via stalingrado...

Però...lui forse...non è ancora staccato da mammina...
Mia madre odiava il fatto che fossi sempre fuori casa...e lontano da lei...


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare le citazioni latino, almeno facciamole corrette : *Mens sana in corpore sano*


evidentemente non sai che significa corpus...

ti do un indizio  vado in palestra a lavorare allenandomi
rivedi un pò di latino


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensavo fosse inglese!
> E' latino?
> ma guarda...:mrgreen:


se non l 'hai capito nemmeno tu e minerva il significato
aggiungendo ... corpus
la cosa è preoccupante.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> se non l 'hai capito nemmeno tu e minerva il significato
> aggiungendo ... corpus
> la cosa è preoccupante.


Molto.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> lo si intuisce dal nick:mrgreen:
> 
> ma non eri tu che hai portato in casa una mai vista prima per alcuni giorni, salvo poi cambiare idea??





non ho mai scritto queste cose
sicuramente non hai letto tutto.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei un ragazzino. Già porti in posizione giudicante non ti potrà mai portare a capire. A volte invece per capire bisogna proprio provare ad "entrare" dentro le persone, ma non solo di chi per te ha ragione. Ed "entrare" dentro i bambini, che hanno mille sfaccettature e non vedono tutto bianco o tutto nero come fai tu.


l 'istintività dei bambini è così innocente e genuina
che non c'è mai bisogno di entrare
lo mostrano a vista
le sfaccettature le pensano i genitori per giustificare le loro colpe


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> evidentemente non sai che significa corpus...
> 
> ti do un indizio  vado in palestra a lavorare allenandomi
> rivedi un pò di latino


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mens_sana_in_corpore_sano
certo che l'ignoranza in te regna sovrana e incontrastata. al posto di andare in palestra torna a scuola.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mens_sana_in_corpore_sano
> certo che l'ignoranza in te regna sovrana e incontrastata. al posto di andare in palestra torna a scuola.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mens sana in corpore nano direi per te dato che non ci arrivi..
tardone dato che visiti wikipedia cercati il significato di corpus

certa gente..  pur potendole evitare farebbe di tutto per fare figure di merd.... (questa non manca la A è in francese te la evito dai..)


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Mens sana in corpore nano direi per te dato che non ci arrivi..
> tardone dato che visiti wikipedia cercati il significato di corpus
> 
> certa gente..  pur potendole evitare farebbe di tutto per fare figure di merd.... (questa non manca la A è in francese te la evito dai..)


sge nè compri' pa'...ma sge se' tu è an idiot ahahahahahhah


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

PS: ah balleri' se vuoi evitare puoi sempre andare a farti una ballata alla Scala...anzi, visto il livello, nel sottoscala
ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sge nè compri' pa'...ma sge se' tu è an idiot ahahahahahhah


la tua forma di  schizofreniforme mi preoccupa molto non fai niente per curarla?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la tua forma *(di)  schizofreniforme* mi preoccupa molto*.* non fai niente per curarla?


ma pare brutto rivolgersi in un italiano comprensibile almeno ad un cinquenne? troppi pliès e poca grammatica...
ahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> PS: ah balleri' se vuoi evitare puoi sempre andare a farti una ballata alla Scala...anzi, visto il livello, nel sottoscala
> ahahahahahahahaha


strano che un colto poliglotta mai banale  come te non mi abbia citato  il Metropolitan Opera,
poi riguardo ballata lo dicono le persone over 60 stai messo male...


----------



## oceansize (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> _merd_


 cos'è il dispregiativo di _nerd_?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mens in sana corpus...


Mi spingo in un'interpretazione ardita, un po' come quando sbagliavo di brutto il senso di una versione di Livio al liceo e cercavo di contrattare il 6- con la buonissima prof, mostrandole che una particolare permutazione di una specifica combinazione delle possibili traduzioni di ogni termine poteva dare origine ad una frase dal significato similare a ciò che io avevo tradotto, adattandolo per questioni di stile personale, per il povero ed incompreso latinista ballerino:

Ammettendo che lui volesse prendere spunto dalla nota massima "mens sana in corpore sano" (O "anima sana in corpore sano - come la marca sulle mie scarpe da ginnastica non smette mai di ricordarmi) per negarla, modificandone lievemente la costruzione, dimenticando al contempo qualche utile segno di interpunzione (che i latini non usavano e quindi volendo restare filologicamente corretto), potrebbe aver voluto intendere:

mens in(-)sana(,) corpus (insanus)

Da interpretarsi liberamente in: quando l'anima è malata, anche il corpo è malato.

Ovviamente voi non sarete così buoni come lo era la mia prof. quindi prendete il tutto cum grano salis...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> strano che un colto poliglotta mai banale  come te non mi abbia citato  il Metropolitan Opera*(,). *poi riguardo ballata lo dicono le persone over 60 stai messo male...


ma guarda...preferisco il Bolshoj o il Mariinsky...
ahahahahahahahahhahahahah


PS: io starò messo male ma tu a 24 anni un po' di ignoranza avresti dovuto colmarla ahahhahahaha


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> cos'è il dispregiativo di _nerd_?


no. per ignoranza si è dimenticato la e (dal francese merde)
ahahahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi spingo in un'interpretazione ardita, un po' come quando sbagliavo di brutto il senso di una versione di Livio al liceo e cercavo di contrattare il 6- con la buonissima prof, mostrandole che una particolare permutazione di una specifica combinazione delle possibili traduzioni di ogni termine poteva dare origine ad una frase dal significato similare a ciò che io avevo tradotto, adattandolo per questioni di stile personale, per il povero ed incompreso latinista ballerino:
> 
> Ammettendo che lui volesse prendere spunto dalla nota massima "mens sana in corpore sano" (O "anima sana in corpore sano - come la marca sulle mie scarpe da ginnastica non smette mai di ricordarmi) per negarla, modificandone lievemente la costruzione, dimenticando al contempo qualche utile segno di interpunzione (che i latini non usavano e quindi volendo restare filologicamente corretto), potrebbe aver voluto intendere:
> 
> ...


corpus significa già da solo  un corpo che lavora
avevo usato apposta questa forma non banale
per vedere i finti colti del forum che si credono tali.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> corpus significa già da solo  un corpo che lavora*.*
> avevo usato apposta questa forma non banale
> per vedere i finti colti del forum che si credono tali.


meglio finti colti che veri ignoranti
ahahahhahahah


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> meglio finti colti che veri ignoranti
> ahahahhahahah


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> corpus significa già da solo un corpo che lavora


Il mio vocabolario non lo cita tra i significati...

Dannato dizionario incompleto!
Quasi quasi faccio reclamo alla casa editrice...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio vocabolario non lo cita tra i significati...
> 
> Dannato dizionario incompleto!
> Quasi quasi faccio reclamo alla casa editrice...


sicuro che non mancano le pagine ???


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 4600
> 
> a me piace lui....mo mettetela come ve pare ma per lui farei follie! :mrgreen:


bravaaaaa:up:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> corpus significa già da solo  un corpo che lavora
> avevo usato apposta questa forma non banale
> per vedere i finti colti del forum che si credono tali.


http://www.dizionario-latino.com/dizionario-latino.php?parola=corpus

*AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio vocabolario non lo cita tra i significati...
> 
> Dannato dizionario incompleto!
> Quasi quasi faccio reclamo alla casa editrice...


forse avrai un Brossura come angelo merdel (si addice di più)


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro che non mancano le pagine ???


Oh santi numi!

Sabotaggio!

Chi mi ha strappato la pagina con tutti gli altri significati di corpus?

Doveva essere la 234/bis perchè stava esattamente tra la 234 e la 235!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> http://www.dizionario-latino.com/dizionario-latino.php?parola=corpus
> 
> *AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> http://www.dizionario-latino.com/dizionario-latino.php?parola=corpus
> 
> *AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*



pensa è andato è vedere sul dizionario che grande cultura (di fave secche)
vedi corpus è come la parola merda 
associata ad altre può avere diversi significati
nel caso merda associato al tuo nome significa enorme cagata


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> forse avrai un Brossura come angelo merdel (si addice di più)


No. Io ho parlato direttamente con Giovenale. Mi ha detto di riferirti di tornare alla scuola elementare sia per la grammatica che per i concetti da sviluppare e di lasciar perdere il latino almeno per i prossimi 10 anni. Ha detto di cominciare con i pensierini perchè crede che più in là  di ciò tu non possa andare, per il momento. Però ti chiede se gli puoi eseguire la coda del Don Quixote.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> pensa è andato è vedere sul dizionario che grande cultura (di fave secche)
> vedi corpus è come la parola merda
> associata ad altre può avere diversi significati
> nel caso merda associato al tuo nome significa enorme cagata


pare brutto saper imparare ad usare punti e le virgole? (non voglio esagerare con il punto e virgola perchè le regole sono più complicate)
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> forse avrai un Brossura come angelo merdel (si addice di più)



Codesta etoile non vuole davvero essere aiutata a risalire da uno scivolone...

Ma poichè maxima debetur puer reverentia, non usurerò oltre il calepino a scopo esegetico.


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> No. Io ho parlato direttamente con Giovenale. Mi ha detto di riferirti di tornare alla scuola elementare sia per la grammatica che per i concetti da sviluppare e di lasciar perdere il latino almeno per i prossimi 10 anni. Ha detto di cominciare con i pensierini perchè crede che più in là tu di ciò non possa andare, per il momento. Però ti chiede se gli puoi eseguire la coda del Don Quixote.
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH





certe persone  avendo una certa età pensano di essere mature
non rendendosi conto che in realtà  il troppo maturo 
nasconde quasi sempre solo il  loro naturale marciume...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Codesta etoile non vuole davvero essere aiutata a risalire da uno scivolone...
> 
> Ma poichè maxima debetur puer reverentia, non usurerò oltre il calepino a scopo esegetico.


étoile:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> certe persone  avendo una certa età pensano di essere mature
> non rendendosi conto che in realtà  il troppo maturo
> nasconde quasi sempre solo il  loro naturale marciume...


ma tra un passo e l'altro (e tra una figura di merda e l'altra) te la fai una risata, ah balleri'?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS: maturo a chi? come ti permetti? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> étoile:mrgreen:




Je suis désolé pour l'accent...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Je suis désolé pour l'accent...


se fighiur, l'è pardonè:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma tra un passo e l'altro (e tra una figura di merda e l'altra) te la fai una risata, ah balleri'?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS: maturo a chi? come ti permetti? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



sinceramente provo solo un pò di compassione, nei tuoi attacchi
nei mie confronti forsi dettati  solo  dall 'invidia di un povero 
vecio con tanta tristezza interiore.

mi dispiace veramente per te di cuore.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sinceramente provo solo un pò di compassione, nei tuoi attacchi
> nei mie confronti forsi dettati  solo  dall 'invidia di un povero
> vecio con tanta tristezza interiore.
> 
> mi dispiace veramente per te di cuore.


ahahhahah
io sono giovane, caro il mio ballerino. sicuramente più di te. mi dispiace che ti dispiaccia. sono un tipo zenzibbole, io:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahhahah
> io sono giovane, caro il mio ballerino. sicuramente più di te. mi dispiace che ti dispiaccia. sono un tipo zenzibbole, io:mrgreen:


ti piacerebbe...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Je suis désolé pour l'accent...


sursum corda...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe...


me spiass..no, non mi piacerebbe essere un giovane molto ignorante e arrogante. preferisco essere un arrogante leggermente meno giovane ma molto meno ignorante:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sursum corda...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> certe persone  avendo una certa età pensano di essere mature
> non rendendosi conto che in realtà  il troppo maturo
> nasconde quasi sempre solo il  loro naturale marciume...


senti bello......

grazie per le perle di saggezza

a differenza di te quando la gente mi rompe il cazzo non sono per niente ironica
e tu da una mezza giornata diciamo che lo stai rompicchiando...appena appena:mrgreen:

finora ti hanno risposto le figure più gentili, colte e ironiche del forum (virtualmente e realmente)

io, a differenza di loro...sono un po più heavy metal....nel senso che un per un giovincello baldanzoso che si rivolge a me come fai tu con Sole o Angelo un trattamento alla Delio Rossi sarebbe poco più che una carezza

quindi fatti adottare da tebe e sappi che nessuno ti costringe a interloquire con l'immondizia

compri?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti bello......
> 
> grazie per le perle di saggezza
> 
> ...


Diciamo pure, per verità di cronaca, che io gli ho fatto notare che ha scritto uno strafalcione grammaticale (ma veramente grande, al quale non ho potuto resistere. quando mi si accappona la pelle non gliela fo') e che aveva anche scritto un concetto (sarò educato , nei limiti :mrgreen "stupidino".
e da lì s'è incazzato e se l'è legata a morte con me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Diciamo pure, per verità di cronaca, che io gli ho fatto notare che ha scritto uno strafalcione grammaticale (ma veramente grande, al quale non ho potuto resistere. quando mi si accappona la pelle non gliela fo') e che aveva anche scritto un concetto (sarò educato , nei limiti :mrgreen "stupidino".
> e da lì s'è incazzato e se l'è legata a morte con me.:mrgreen:



certo :mrgreen:

ma se io e te, a quarant' anni riusciamo ancora ad abbassare la testa davanti a chi può insegnarci qualcosa
io dico che ce la può fare anche lui se gli si corregge lo strafalcione....

vabbè....

tanto a quest'ora si starà già sfogando alla lat-machine.....


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo :mrgreen:
> 
> ma se io e te, a quarant' anni riusciamo ancora ad abbassare la testa davanti a chi può insegnarci qualcosa
> io dico che ce la può fare anche lui se gli si corregge lo strafalcione....
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non ho mai scritto queste cose
> sicuramente non hai letto tutto.


bè, rileggiti:

_tagliato con l 'accetta? mmmmm questo vuol dire che adotteresti un pezzo di legno?
sai dal vivo sono totalmente diverso, sono molto solare, anche se la mia solarità è scambiata per altro,

ho molti problemi, 
problemi che altri non capirebbero anzi forse pagherebbero per averli visto il trend.


ti voglio raccontare dell 'ultima micro-relazione che ho avuto
micro perchè è durata quindicina di giorni
la tipa con cui stavo non solo scenate ogni volta che uscivamo
ma il giovedì, venerdì sabato e domenica (giorni che lavoro) 
passava tutte le ore seduta in discoteca ad ossevare
quello che facessi e per poi finire con i terzi gradi quando tornavamo a casa,
iniziava già dalla macchina, ogni volta le spiegavo che sbagliava
dicendogli che alla fine di tutte le sue visioni e paranoie possibili
era solo lei, unica nel mio letto, dato che praticamente viveva a casa mia.
Nonostante le solite scuse affermando di aver capito di sbagliare
il giorno dopo ricominciava tutto da capo.
La storia si ripete sempre! e come sempre lo stesso finale! scappo chiudendomi a riccio 
cambiando numero di cellulare.._


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti bello......
> 
> grazie per le perle di saggezza
> 
> ...


scusami perchè non guardi dall ' inizio il film?
ti sei persa qualche parte  iniziale?

nella mia vita ho vissuto più volte sotto protezione
e sono scampato a molti attentati che nemeno immagini
le tue minacce mi fanno solo che ridere.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> scusami perchè non guardi dall ' inizio il film?
> ti sei persa qualche parte  iniziale?
> 
> nella mia vita ho vissuto più volte sotto protezione
> ...


ecco, appunto. e tutto questo non ti ha insegnato nulla. sempre sia tutto vero.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti bello......
> 
> grazie per le perle di saggezza
> 
> ...


Anche da più di una mezza giornata eh. Io è da ieri sera che gli do corda, accidenti a me!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche da più di una mezza giornata eh. Io è da ieri sera che gli *do corda*, accidenti a me!


e non la usa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> scusami perchè non guardi dall ' inizio il film?
> ti sei* persa qualche parte  iniziale*?
> 
> nella mia vita ho vissuto più volte sotto protezione
> ...


allora... ti prego... questa roba fa male, capisci? fa male!!!! offende proprio. Lascia stare il latino, cominciamo con la madre lingua, frasi semplici, ortografia, sintassi e consecutio. Per il tuo bene.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche da più di una mezza giornata eh. Io è da ieri sera che gli do corda, accidenti a me!


OT. Buona sera


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, rileggiti:
> 
> _tagliato con l 'accetta? mmmmm questo vuol dire che adotteresti un pezzo di legno?
> sai dal vivo sono totalmente diverso, sono molto solare, anche se la mia solarità è scambiata per altro,
> ...


beh ho parlato di una mia relazione, 
vivo da solo se decido di stare con una persona
mi sembra normale che possa venire a casa mia, 
alla fine mi sono lasciato per i motivi che ho scritto (vuol dire cambiare idea?) 
dovevo continuare a farmi perseguitare?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> OT. Buona sera


Ciao


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> OT. Buona sera
> View attachment 4601


Wow!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Wow!


te piass?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> te piass?


Molto


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Molto


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora... ti prego... questa roba fa male, capisci? fa male!!!! offende proprio. Lascia stare il latino, cominciamo con la madre lingua, frasi semplici, ortografia, sintassi e consecutio. Per il tuo bene.


le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti 
mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> beh ho parlato di una mia relazione,
> vivo da solo se decido di stare con una persona
> mi sembra normale che possa venire a casa mia,
> alla fine mi sono lasciato per i motivi che ho scritto (*vuol dire cambiare idea?*)
> dovevo continuare a farmi perseguitare?


un po' sì, certo
ciò non toglie che sei liberissimo di fare ciò che ti pare

ah, per inciso, io non pagherei per avere i tuoi problemi, ed immagino anche parecchi altri utenti!
tranne Oscuro:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti
> mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
> e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.


e che contenuto profondo conterrebbe la frase che se non conosci il tradimento sei un emarginato? ma per piacere....


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti
> mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
> e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.


pure noi di te


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure noi di te


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma no dai...proviamoci a parlare.
ballerino che cosa ti ha spinto qui?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma no dai...proviamoci a parlare.
> ballerino che cosa ti ha spinto qui?


scusa Angelo ma non ho resistito sono due giorni che mi trattengo... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa Angelo ma non ho resistito sono due giorni che mi trattengo... :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti ho già detto per caso in un'altra occasione che sei troppo buona?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti
> mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
> e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.


Una cosa, cinno: la comunicazione passa attraverso la comprensione, per rendere possibile la comprensione sono state date delle regole, la cui somma si chiama grammatica. E tralascio i presunti contenuti, senza fatica alcuna.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti ho già detto per caso in un'altra occasione che sei troppo buona?:mrgreen:


si :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *corpus significa già da solo  un corpo che lavora*
> avevo usato apposta questa forma non banale
> per vedere i finti colti del forum che si credono tali.


da cui andare di corpo?


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e che contenuto profondo conterrebbe la frase che se non conosci il tradimento sei un emarginato? ma per piacere....


parlavo di altro, tu come al solito capisci solo quello 
che ti fa comodo!


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti ho già detto per caso in un'altra occasione che sei troppo buona?:mrgreen:


Ecco, mi distraggo un attimo e fai il cascamorto coi doppi sensi!

Non ho parole.


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una cosa, cinno: la comunicazione passa attraverso la comprensione, per rendere possibile la comprensione sono state date delle regole, la cui somma si chiama grammatica.* E tralascio i presunti contenuti, senza fatica alcuna*.



ma io mi chiedo quali siano quelli delle tipe che lo "perseguitano"!

non è che per caso lo vogliono menare??


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da cui andare di corpo?


:risata:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> corpus significa già da solo  un corpo che lavora
> avevo usato apposta questa forma non banale
> per vedere i finti colti del forum che si credono tali.


Ma chi se ne frega dei finti colti...
Il guaio sarebbero i finti conti...
Li si che friggerei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si :mrgreen:


Doppiamente offesa! Basta, me ne vado a dormire.

Buonanotte ballerino, sogni d'oro.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, mi distraggo un attimo e fai il cascamorto coi doppi sensi!Non ho parole.


Amore se volevo fare il doppio senso avrei scritto bona? nono un'altra volta le scrissi in modo serio che era troppo buona (in un solo senso). Sei l'UNICA!!!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Doppiamente offesa! Basta, me ne vado a dormire.
> 
> Buonanotte ballerino, sogni d'oro.


tranquilla non stiamo broccolando! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Amore se volevo fare il doppio senso avrei scritto bona? nono un'altra volta le scrissi in modo serio che era troppo buona (in un solo senso). Sei l'UNICA!!!!!View attachment 4602


Mmmm, non mi convinci.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> parlavo di altro, tu come al solito capisci solo quello
> che ti fa comodo!


questo è quello che era scritto e io quello ho commentato. poco da commentare invero. spiega meglio allora perchè quello che hai scritto ha un solo senso.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mmmm, non mi convinci.


no no fidati! guarda che ti dice la verità!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti
> mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
> e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.


Come osi bell'uomo a rivolgerti così ad una signora che potrebbe essere tua madre? EH?
E pensa se lo venisse sapere tua madre...
Che si sente dire da Sbriciolata, sai ho conosciuto tuo figlio, è proprio uno screanzato ecco te lo dovevo proprio dire...

Dei lo so che in disco...ci sono quelle dell'età di tua madre che ti fanno le propostine oscene...ma tu non badarci...sono gli incerti del mestiere...chi balla...insomma...poi si deve anche spogliare no?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mmmm, non mi convinci.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no fidati! guarda che ti dice la verità!


forse se ti dico che sei una stronza si convince...
STRONZA!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> scusami perchè non guardi dall ' inizio il film?
> ti sei persa qualche parte  iniziale?
> 
> *nella mia vita ho vissuto più volte sotto protezione
> ...


Non so perché ma io me lo immaginavo ...
ballerino birichino...
avresti un futuro come comico ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so perché ma io me lo immaginavo ...
> ballerino birichino...
> avresti un futuro come comico ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> forse se ti dico che sei una stronza si convince...
> STRONZA!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No dai, povera Simy.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No dai, povera Simy.


che fai, broccoli?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che fai, broccoli?


No, ma non si può leggere stronza alla Simy! Simy è un'anima pura


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No dai, povera Simy.


era per una giusta causa!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No, ma non si può leggere stronza alla Simy! Simy è un'anima pura


che lecchina ahahahhahah


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da cui andare di corpo?


non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
nella home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
sono entrato nel forum pensando di trovarne altre,
ma ho preso un grosso granchio
a parte 3 di queste di cui nutro una grande ammirazione,
Ho solo da fare una riflessione alle altre
non penso che potrei mai avere relazioni con persone così
superficiali!
ma capisco pienamente,  cosa spinge una persona a tradirvi 
senza pensarci due volte. 

addio e buone corne a tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


 cornA vivaddio, cornA... almeno questa...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


ahahahhahahahahah
addio e salutami quelle che ti inseguono..attento che non ti prendano però:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


Ma tento si dice Corni e sono strumenti musicali tra cui si distingue il bellissino Corno Inglese, ma esiste il corno francese e il corno delle Alpi...

Le altre sono corna!

E sta tento non c'entrano con le cornee che solo altre robe...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cornA vivaddio, cornA... almeno questa...


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH sto male.....


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


ottimo congedo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tento si dice Corni e sono strumenti musicali tra cui si distingue il bellissino Corno Inglese, ma esiste il corno francese e il corno delle Alpi...
> 
> Le altre sono corna!
> 
> E sta tento non c'entrano con le cornee che solo altre robe...



conte, che avatar bellissimo.....sei tu?


----------



## Quintina_ (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No, ma non si può leggere stronza alla Simy! Simy è un'anima pura



Veramente l'anima pura ero io! Remember Manhattan?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH sto male.....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte, che avatar bellissimo.....sei tu?


si, l'anno scorso....
chiedo scusa ma non ho resistito
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che lecchina ahahahhahah



:ira:

Dani mi vuole bene! non è lecchina :ira:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si, l'anno scorso....
> chiedo scusa ma non ho resistito
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> Dani mi vuole bene! non è lecchina :ira:


minchia come ho fatto ad inimicarmene due in una sera sola?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte, che avatar bellissimo.....sei tu?


Si sono io a 5 mesi e senza barba...all'epoca mi depilavo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella* home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità*.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


a questo punto ho una domanda: chi è il colpevole? Dài, vieni fuori, non ti faccio niente, animuccia sensibile...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> minchia come ho fatto ad inimicarmene due in una sera sola?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sono doti....


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono doti....


embè..la classe non si sciacqua


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> embè..la classe non si sciacqua


Ma tesoro, io ti sono sempre amica


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> embè..la classe non si sciacqua


già! vabbè ora me ne posso pure andare a nanna.... 
buonanotte e sogni belli a tutti.... 
:bacio:


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tesoro, io ti sono sempre amica


dimmi che ti sono simpatico e.....


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Veramente l'anima pura ero io! Remember Manhattan?


Io non parlo con gli ospiti! Se vuoi che ti risponda devi registrarti!

(le provo tutte  )


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non parlo con gli ospiti! Se vuoi che ti risponda devi registrarti!
> 
> (le provo tutte  )


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a questo punto ho una domanda: chi è il colpevole? Dài, vieni fuori, non ti faccio niente, animuccia sensibile...


dimenticavo
con te ho capito pure
cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


Mi sa che ti sbagli con me... era mio marito che pagava!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


:calcio:
:calcio:


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


prima di andartene...non è che potresti postarci il video di un tuo balletto? ma non è che sei il fidanzato di Belen?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


ma ciao! allora il posto ti piace!


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sbagli con me... era mio marito che pagava!


guarda che ce l'aveva con sbri...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


:bleah:

molto qualificante come post


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao! allora il posto ti piace!


ma certo! il ragazzo è un po' maso...:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sbagli con me... era mio marito che pagava!


beh se pensavi di essere l' unica 
evidentemente sbagliavi
inizia a guardarti intorno.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> guarda che ce l'aveva con sbri...


Lo so, ma pensavo avesse sbagliato nick, visto che avevo appena raccontato la mia esperienza in un altro thread.

Nel caso di Sbri non capisco cosa c'entri il pagare allora. Boh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so, ma pensavo avesse sbagliato nick, visto che avevo appena raccontato la mia esperienza in un altro thread.
> 
> Nel caso di Sbri non capisco cosa c'entri il pagare allora. Boh.


L'intento era quello di offendermi, dicendo che capiva come mio marito sarebbe arrivato anche a pagare pur di tradire me. A proposito, c'è un esorcista tra noi?


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'intento era quello di offendermi, dicendo che capiva come mio marito sarebbe arrivato anche a pagare pur di tradire me. A proposito, c'è un esorcista tra noi?


Sbriciolata, ti supplico, togli nel quote l'apostrofo che ho messo tra un e altro... credo che lo spirito di ballerino si sia impossessato del mio corpo!!


----------



## Quintina_ (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non parlo con gli ospiti! Se vuoi che ti risponda devi registrarti!
> 
> (le provo tutte  )


vai a cagare!


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> vai a cagare!


Ci vado solo se tu torni sul forum


----------



## Quintina_ (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci vado solo se tu torni sul forum


e sono qui, mi pare


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> e sono qui, mi pare


e restaci, e non te la tirare


----------



## Flavia (9 Maggio 2012)

alka ha detto:


> alla fine ha preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare il marito. non me l'ha detto direttamente, non ha intenzione di farlo subito, ma parlando di un noi "futuro" siamo giunti alla conclusione o o di lasciarci o di creare qualcosa di più concreto.
> 
> chissà.
> per amore dei suoi figli ( questa cosa fino a poco tempo fa l'avrei ritenuta assurda ) non riesco a chiederle di lasciare il marito... lei è rimasta un pò male di questo ma le ho detto apertamente che sono decisioni che deve prendere da sola e che, nel caso decida, l'aspetterò. sicuramente non ci fossero i bimbi di mezzo le avrei già chiesto più d'una volta di mettersi insieme...


Ciao Alka,
lei ha preso in "considerazione l'idea di", quindi ancora una volta rimane nel limbo delle decisioni non prese e lascia a te una speranza di concretizzare il vostro rapporto.
Sarò dura, ma sincera, lei continuerà a rimanere dove sta, certo non si trova bene, ma ha una grande valvola di sfogo dove catalizzare tutti i suoi problemi quotidiani, e quella valvola sei tu.
Peccato che non sei una valvola, cioè un oggetto inanimato, ma una persona con dei sentimenti ( e in questa storia mi sembra che ne hai investiti tanti).
Tu continuerai a starle accanto perchè la ami, e perchè speri di poter vivere il tuo amore in modo normale; lei ti starà accanto perchè ha bisogno di te, non lo farà certo con cattiveria, ma lo fatà e questa è la realtà.
Realtà è che tu non potrai continuare a vivere nell'ombra all'infinito, verrà un giorno in cui ci sarà un punto di rottura, e quello che ne uscirà con le ossa rotte sarai tu, lei tornerà a tempo pieno nel suo mondo.
L'amore è qualcosa di stupendo, ma valuta attentamente se questo amore non si tramuterà in un grande dolore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, ti supplico, togli nel quote l'apostrofo che ho messo tra un e altro... credo che lo spirito di ballerino si sia impossessato del mio corpo!!


...fatto


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio vocabolario non lo cita tra i significati...
> 
> Dannato dizionario incompleto!
> Quasi quasi faccio reclamo alla casa editrice...


Anch'io sono andato a spulciare il mio vecchio e consunto dizionario di Latino (IL ve lo ricordate voi ex-liceali) e questo significato non l'ho trovato ... forse negli ultimi 25 anni il Latino è cambiato !!


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.


Ah peró.
Meno male che ci sei tu a dare una lezione di sensibilità a tutti.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anch'io sono andato a spulciare il mio vecchio e consunto dizionario di Latino (*IL ve lo ricordate voi ex-liceali*) e questo significato non l'ho trovato ... forse negli ultimi 25 anni il Latino è cambiato !!


:yes:

comunque nemmeno sul mio c'è....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> comunque nemmeno sul mio c'è....... :mrgreen:



sicuramente si riferiva alla traduzione in inglese : body work in latino corpus
da parte vostra saperlo non avrebbe fatto la differenza...
il vostro scopo era denigrare un nuovo utente, 
più o meno come  avete fatto con tanti altri, 
insensibili alle loro storie di sofferenza.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramente si riferiva alla traduzione in inglese : body work in latino corpus
> da parte vostra saperlo non avrebbe fatto la differenza...
> il vostro scopo era denigrare un nuovo utente,
> più o meno come avete fatto con tanti altri,
> insensibili alle loro storie di sofferenza.


fino a prova contraria è venuto lui qui ad "offendere" alcune persone! 
il resto delle accuse sono aria fritta...vergognati perchè non è vero!
...inoltre invece di venire qua a puntare il dito  in anonimato firmati se c'hai abbastanza palle per farlo..


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Alka,
> lei ha preso in "considerazione l'idea di", quindi ancora una volta rimane nel limbo delle decisioni non prese e lascia a te una speranza di concretizzare il vostro rapporto.
> Sarò dura, ma sincera, lei continuerà a rimanere dove sta, certo non si trova bene, ma ha una grande valvola di sfogo dove catalizzare tutti i suoi problemi quotidiani, e quella valvola sei tu.
> Peccato che non sei una valvola, cioè un oggetto inanimato, ma una persona con dei sentimenti ( e in questa storia mi sembra che ne hai investiti tanti).
> ...



Sono parole dure, ma vere.

Alka, lasciare una famiglia è un passo che in pochissimi fanno, nonostante tutti si proclamino innamorati e si struggano per i loro amanti.

Come ti ha detto saggiamente Flavia, finchè ci sarai tu per lei la vita sará perfetta e su misura, perchè non dovrá rinunciare a niente. È una tentazione forte quella di andare avanti così, almeno finchè tu non le presenterai delle richieste ben precise, problematizzando il vostro rapporto, rendendolo meno scontato e stabile.

Io mi auguro davvero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fino a prova contraria è venuto lui qui ad "offendere" alcune persone!
> il resto delle accuse sono aria fritta...vergognati perchè non è vero!
> ...inoltre invece di venire qua a puntare il dito  in anonimato firmati se c'hai abbastanza palle per farlo..


C'ho, c'hai, c'ha, c'avevo, c'avevi, c'aveva
non serve dire altro.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'ho, c'hai, c'ha, c'avevo, c'avevi, c'aveva
> non serve dire altro.


ecco appunto non dire altro ........


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramente si riferiva alla traduzione in inglese : body work in latino corpus
> da parte vostra saperlo non avrebbe fatto la differenza...
> il vostro scopo era denigrare un nuovo utente,
> più o meno come  avete fatto con tanti altri,
> insensibili alle loro storie di sofferenza.



o forse si riferiva al habeas corpus, principio cardine della common law

ma qual è la storia di sofferenza del ballante?
chiedo
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma qual è la storia di sofferenza del ballante?
> chiedo
> [FONT=arial, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]


Nessuna. È approdato qui tra gli immorali insensibili per pura curiositá.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramente si riferiva alla traduzione in inglese : body work in latino corpus


Scusa la mia immensa ignoranza ma questa dove l'hai trovata ?? E poi per quale oscuro meccanismo filologico avrei dovuto associare "corpus" alla sua traduzione in inglese, che fra l'altro, io in questa forma non ho trovato da nessuna parte ??



Non Registrato ha detto:


> da parte vostra saperlo non avrebbe fatto la differenza...
> il vostro scopo era denigrare un nuovo utente,
> più o meno come  avete fatto con tanti altri,
> insensibili alle loro storie di sofferenza.


Senti amico, qui non si vuole denigrare nessuno, semplicemente se uno arriva e pretende di parlare dal pulpito senza  conoscere i propri interlocutori, tacciandoli ad ogni piè sospinto di essere degli ignoranti, senza Dio, Patria e Famiglia allora il minimo che può accadergli è di essere fatto cadere rovinosamente dal cubo ... ops ... volevo dire pulpito. 

Infine parli di insensibilità verso le sofferenze altrui a persone che potrebbero tenere dei corsi universitari sulla sofferenza e sul dolore ... prima di fare assurde affermazioni come questa, leggi le loro storie ... prova a conoscere le persone che animano questo forum e troverai molta più "umanità" di quanto tu possa immaginare e di quanto traspaia da un paio di messaggi ironici in risposta a delle palesi provocazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramente si riferiva alla traduzione in inglese : body work in latino corpus
> da parte vostra saperlo non avrebbe fatto la differenza...
> il vostro scopo era denigrare un nuovo utente,
> più o meno come avete fatto con tanti altri,
> insensibili alle loro storie di sofferenza.


Mi sa che hai quotato la persona sbagliata. In questo forum se cìè un'utente che non ha mai offeso nessuno e ha sempre una parola di conforto per tutti è Simy....

E aggiungo se anche fosse successo l'ha fatto firmandosi......Tu hai appena denigrato utenti del forum e nemmeno ti firmi


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai quotato la persona sbagliata. In questo forum se cìè un'utente che non ha mai offeso nessuno e ha sempre una parola di conforto per tutti è Simy....
> 
> E aggiungo se anche fosse successo l'ha fatto firmandosi......Tu hai appena denigrato utenti del forum e nemmeno ti firmi


:forza:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa la mia immensa ignoranza ma questa dove l'hai trovata ?? E poi per quale oscuro meccanismo filologico avrei dovuto associare "corpus" alla sua traduzione in inglese, che fra l'altro, io in questa forma non ho trovato da nessuna parte ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto, ma non posso approvarti


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto, ma non posso approvarti


Cioè ??


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto, ma non posso approvarti


Fatto io per te.
Mi avanzava uno smeraldo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa la mia immensa ignoranza ma questa dove l'hai trovata ?? E poi per quale oscuro meccanismo filologico avrei dovuto associare "corpus" alla sua traduzione in inglese, che fra l'altro, io in questa forma non ho trovato da nessuna parte ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cioè ??


...puoi approvare o disapprovare i messaggi degli utenti registrati 



Tebe ha detto:


> Fatto io per te.
> Mi avanzava uno smeraldo:mrgreen:


grazie Tebina


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> o forse si riferiva al habeas corpus, principio cardine della common law
> 
> ma qual è la storia di sofferenza del ballante?
> chiedo
> ...



quando parlavo di sofferenza, non mi riferivo a ballerino.
Parlavo delle altre persone che si  confidano, scrivendo le loro tristi storie, vere o non vere non saprei, in ogni caso, non fa la differenza, voi li attaccate in ogni caso.
La usate come terapia? serve ad alleviare le vostre?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando parlavo di sofferenza, non mi riferivo a ballerino.
> Parlavo delle altre persone che si confidano, scrivendo le loro tristi storie, vere o non vere non saprei, in ogni caso, non fa la differenza, voi li attaccate in ogni caso.
> La usate come terapia? serve ad alleviare le vostre?


Ma sei sicura che stai parlando di questo forum?
Perchè raramente ho letto di qualcuno che attacca chi soffre....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che stai parlando di questo forum?
> Perchè raramente ho letto di qualcuno che attacca chi soffre....


:thinking:si infatti me lo domando pure io.....


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando parlavo di sofferenza, non mi riferivo a ballerino.
> Parlavo delle altre persone che si  confidano, scrivendo le loro tristi storie, vere o non vere non saprei, in ogni caso, non fa la differenza, voi li attaccate in ogni caso.
> La usate come terapia? serve ad alleviare le vostre?


a te è successo così?
le voci sono tante, non ha senso dare del voi


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:si infatti me lo domando pure io.....



eppure anche il post "riflessione sul forum" scritto da circe, ne parla chiaramente, non esiste? per chi ha questo atteggiamento sicuramente no!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eppure anche il post "riflessione sul forum" scritto da circe, ne parla chiaramente, non esiste? per chi ha questo atteggiamento sicuramente no!


ma fammi capire...ce l'hai con me? perchè se è cosi "affrontami" direttamente e soprattutto dimmi chi sei..


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eppure anche il post "riflessione sul forum" scritto da circe, ne parla chiaramente, non esiste? per chi ha questo atteggiamento sicuramente no!


Che qualcuno possa sottovalutare la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito può essere. Ma bisogna anche ammettere che sono la nettissima minoranza. Il tuo discorso sembra che coinvolga molti utenti e ripeto che citando Simy hai preso un granchio...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma fammi capire...ce l'hai con me? perchè se è cosi "affrontami" direttamente e soprattutto *dimmi chi sei*..


si come no....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando parlavo di sofferenza, non mi riferivo a ballerino.
> Parlavo delle altre persone che si  confidano, scrivendo le loro tristi storie, vere o non vere non saprei, in ogni caso, non fa la differenza, voi li attaccate in ogni caso.
> La usate come terapia? serve ad alleviare le vostre?


Quei tempi sono finiti.
Ora qui dentro regna sovrano un unico pensiero.
Il deboscio contemporaneo.
Si ci attacchiamo tutti al tram!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che qualcuno possa sottovalutare la sofferenza di chi è stato tradito può essere. Ma bisogna anche ammettere che sono la nettissima minoranza. Il tuo discorso sembra che coinvolga molti utenti e ripeto che citando Simy hai preso un granchio...


non volevo attaccare nessuno! leggere certi accanimenti nei confronti di alcune persone, lo vedo come un atteggiamento forcaiolo!
che condanno sempre in ogni caso.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non volevo attaccare nessuno! leggere certi accanimenti nei confronti di alcune persone, lo vedo come un atteggiamento forcaiolo!
> che condanno sempre in ogni caso.


Ma sei la mamma di ballerino?


----------



## bubu (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho  conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...


LE CORNA SONO COME LE SCARPE: OGNUNO NE HA UN PAIO!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei la mamma di ballerino?



???? sarebbe?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei la mamma di ballerino?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq a me sembra che a parte qualche piccolo "scazzo" che è normale in ogni rapporto tra più persone (lavoro, casa, amici, amore....) qui si vada più o meno tutti d'accordo.
ci può essere l'incomprensione, ci può essere il momento di discussione ma poi siamo tutti amici come prima..
quindi sinceramente io tutto sto accanimento che vede "NR" io non lo vedo....
resta il fatto che se vuoi il confronto come minimo ti presenti e dici chi sei... sennò non vale :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non volevo attaccare nessuno! leggere certi accanimenti nei confronti di alcune persone, lo vedo come un atteggiamento forcaiolo!
> che condanno sempre in ogni caso.


Esempi? Perchè non mi ci ritrovo proprio in questo discorso


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ???? sarebbe?


Ho avuto una visione...
L'ospite ballerino se ne va sbattendo la porta, perchè noi, non lo capiamo...
E tu sei sua madre protettiva che viene qui a rimproverarci per come siamo stati insensibili e cattivoni no?

Ma insomma sai che è dura stare in un forum e cercare di andare d'accordo con tutti? Eh?

E gli Anticontoformisti? 

Devo scendere in campo di nuovo e fare un'altra strage?

Eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esempi? Perchè non mi ci ritrovo proprio in questo discorso


li ho citati prima, e non erano riferiti a te.
sinceramente non capisco nemmeno il motivo del tuo intervenuto! 
solidarietà femminile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> li ho citati prima, e non erano riferiti a te.
> sinceramente non capisco nemmeno il motivo del tuo intervenuto!
> solidarietà femminile?


può essere. Siamo solidali qui. Abbiamo imparato a esserlo, per asciugarci a vicenda le lacrime, per ridere assieme e trovare la forza di asciugare quelle di chi arriva, anche se a volte la storia che ti racconta è così simile alla tua che ti riapre tutte le ferite. E siamo quello che scriviamo di essere.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> li ho citati prima, e non erano riferiti a te.
> sinceramente non capisco nemmeno il motivo del tuo intervenuto!
> solidarietà femminile?


ti ripeto: se ce l'hai con me parla chiaro..


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> può essere.* Siamo solidali qui*. Abbiamo imparato a esserlo, per asciugarci a vicenda le lacrime, per ridere assieme e trovare la forza di asciugare quelle di chi arriva, anche se a volte la storia che ti racconta è così simile alla tua che ti riapre tutte le ferite. E siamo quello che scriviamo di essere.


e tra l'altro mi pare una bella cosa....


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ripeto: se ce l'hai con me parla chiaro..


coda di paglia? 
sbagli,  sei la più divertente qui dentro...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> coda di paglia?
> sbagli, *sei la più divertente qui dentro*...


si ho preso l'attestato da giullare di corte :mrgreen:

in ogni caso credimi ma non capisco a chi ti riferisca....non ci sono mai "attacchi" gratuiti; e se ci sono dei toni più forti in genere ci sono con persone che si pongono molto male nei nostri confronti
buon senso vuole che quando si "entra" in una comunità si cerchi anche di capire come funziona questa comunità invece di arrivare e sparare a zero


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> coda di paglia?
> sbagli,  sei la più divertente qui dentro...


Simyyyyy!?

Biscottino prego!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ho preso l'attestato da giullare di corte :mrgreen:
> 
> in ogni caso credimi ma non capisco a chi ti riferisca....non ci sono mai "attacchi" gratuiti; e se ci sono dei toni più forti in genere ci sono con persone che si pongono molto male nei nostri confronti
> buon senso vuole che quando si "entra" in una comunità si cerchi anche di capire come funziona questa comunità invece di arrivare e sparare a zero


si capisco perfettamente, mai contrastare uno degli eletti, me ne guarderei bene,  arriverebbero tutti gli altri sostenitori di supporto... questo è ancora più divertente 
ciao, buona giornata


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Simyyyyy!?
> 
> Biscottino prego!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
C'HO SOLO I CROCCANTINI DEL CANE STAMATTINA....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei la mamma di ballerino?


:rotfl::risata::rotfl:

dai però....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si capisco perfettamente, mai contrastare uno degli eletti, me ne guarderei bene, arriverebbero tutti gli altri sostenitori di supporto... questo è ancora più divertente
> ciao, buona giornata


Non era quello il senso...e vedo che nemmeno ti interessa capire; quindi stiamo facendo un discorso sterile e stiamo perdendo tempo in due...


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> C'HO SOLO I CROCCANTINI DEL CANE STAMATTINA....


Che siano a forma d'osso però. :mrgreen:

Puoi fare l'addestratrice di cani. Non si sa mai....con la crisi.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non volevo attaccare nessuno! leggere certi accanimenti nei confronti di alcune persone, lo vedo come un atteggiamento forcaiolo!
> che condanno sempre in ogni caso.


Quando io scrissi qui la mia storia stavo vivendo un momento di sofferenza molto intenso ed avevo bisogno di un posto dove sfogarmi, dove chiarirmi le idee, dove capire cosa mi stava succedendo e soprattutto di capire (o almeno cercare di capire), attraverso le esperienze di altri, cosa avrei dovuto fare ... 
Fra le prima risposte ce n'era una che mi fece letteralmente imbestialire : era quasi in rima ed in pratica mi diceva che ero palesemente un coglione innamorato di una puttana !! 
La cosa assurda è che non mi aveva fatto incazzare il "coglione" dato a me, ma piuttosto il "puttana" dato a Lei.
Il primo istinto fu quello di reagire come hai fatto tu : "ecco, lo sapevo, qui nessuno capisce il mio dolore e tutti sono solo capaci di farci sopra della becera ironia".
Poi quel messaggio lo rilessi una, due, tre volte ed alla fine capii ... quella non era becera ironia ... quella era, semplicemente, la verità.
Negli ultimi mesi il mio modo di vedere le cose è cambiato radicalmente e un po' del merito di questo lo devo indubbiamente dare a questo forum.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che siano a forma d'osso però. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Puoi fare l'addestratrice di cani*. Non si sa mai....con la crisi.


lo sono già.... più o meno....:mrgreen:

....ah sono a forma di impronta.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando io scrissi qui la mia storia stavo vivendo un momento di sofferenza molto intenso ed avevo bisogno di un posto dove sfogarmi, dove chiarirmi le idee, dove capire cosa mi stava succedendo e soprattutto di capire (o almeno cercare di capire), attraverso le esperienze di altri, cosa avrei dovuto fare ...
> Fra le prima risposte ce n'era una che mi fece letteralmente imbestialire : era quasi in rima ed in pratica mi diceva che ero palesemente un coglione innamorato di una puttana !!
> La cosa assurda è che non mi aveva fatto incazzare il "coglione" dato a me, ma piuttosto il "puttana" dato a Lei.
> Il primo istinto fu quello di reagire come hai fatto tu : "ecco, lo sapevo, qui nessuno capisce il mio dolore e tutti sono solo capaci di farci sopra della becera ironia".
> ...


GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Oh là...era ora che una persona dicesse questo...
E ti approvo perdio!
Un conto è che IO prendo a ceffoni mia moglie e le do della puttana...un conto è che sia una persona estranea che con un mezzo sorrisetto mi dia una pacca sulla spalla e mi dica...cosa vuoi tua moglie è puttana...perchè io spaccherei faccia a sto qua eh?
Hai colto benissimo su cosa ed è l'unico punto...su cui io personalmente disapprovo i post di Daniele quando fa queste cose.

E ricordati che cercai di parlarti in un certo modo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::risata::rotfl:
> 
> dai però....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si capisco perfettamente, mai contrastare uno degli eletti, me ne guarderei bene,  arriverebbero tutti gli altri sostenitori di supporto... questo è ancora più divertente
> ciao, buona giornata


Ciò la Simy...se non lo sai è a capo della falange romana del forum...detta la Cricca dei Ciociari Burini...mentre QUintina muove nel segreto la cricca dei milanesi...e quintina si è tolta da qui...perchè fa l'infiltrata nel forum delle Bannate...capisci?

Simy poi è sotto lo scudo spaziale di Lothar...
Pensa che Lothar ha chiesto un intervento di manutenzione straordinaria dello scudo...perchè la Simy ci sta sotto tutta...ma avanzano fuori dalla tettoia...parte delle tette!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò la Simy...se non lo sai è a capo della falange romana del forum...detta la Cricca dei Ciociari Burini...mentre QUintina muove nel segreto la cricca dei milanesi...e quintina si è tolta da qui...perchè fa l'infiltrata nel forum delle Bannate...capisci?
> 
> Simy poi è sotto lo scudo spaziale di Lothar...
> Pensa che Lothar ha chiesto un intervento di manutenzione straordinaria dello scudo...perchè la Simy ci sta sotto tutta...ma avanzano fuori dalla tettoia...parte delle tette!


no comment...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no comment...



Simy..scusa se mi infiltro....sta qua'mi scrive..cosa cerchi da una donna???...con un sms che casso rispondo??? chi mi aiuta??ahahahha


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..scusa se mi infiltro....sta qua'mi scrive..cosa cerchi da una donna???...con un sms che casso rispondo??? chi mi aiuta??ahahahha


...rispondigli.... "dipende...tu cosa cerchi da un uomo?"


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: C'HO SOLO I CROCCANTINI DEL CANE STAMATTINA....


Dai che qui dentro c'é pure chi mangierebbe pure quelli..... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..scusa se mi infiltro....sta qua'mi scrive..*cosa cerchi da una donna???.*..con un sms che casso rispondo??? chi mi aiuta??ahahahha


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...rispondigli.... "dipende...tu cosa cerchi da un uomo?"


Lothar ma non ti danno fastidio le donne che ad una tua domanda rispondono con un'altra domanda? Eh?

Rispondele piuttosto mia cara io cerco tutto quello di bello che saprai donarmi.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Dai che qui dentro c'é pure chi mangierebbe pure quelli..... :rotfl:


bè se li mangia il mio cane li possono mangiare tutti....mangia meglio di me!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ma non ti danno fastidio le donne che ad una tua domanda rispondono con un'altra domanda? Eh?
> 
> Rispondele piuttosto *mia cara io cerco tutto quello di bello che saprai donarmi.*


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...rispondigli.... "dipende...tu cosa cerchi da un uomo?"


mai rispondere con una domanda ad un'altra domanda.....devi dirgli una balla? dilla grossa? accontentala e te la giostri come ti pare


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> mai rispondere con una domanda ad un'altra domanda.....devi dirgli una balla? dilla grossa? accontentala e te la giostri come ti pare


lo so...ma siccome deve capire se è un tranello deve essere furbo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:


Vedi Lothar che intortatore del casso...Tebe sta già ridendo...e se ride lei...vuol dire che con lei si può procedere...se invece la tizia dice...ma che risposta deficente che mi hai dato...molla subito la presa...perchè tu sai meglio di me...che se una donna non è spiritosa è maestra...e quindi è meglio scappare che non cadere in qualche imboscata...

Perchè se invece di avere voglia di farti fare quattro saltini di qui e là e su e giù...sta qua ti dice...
AH io mi aspetto da te che mi porti la borsa della spesa eh?

Lothar se Tebe ride
La figa vive!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> li ho citati prima, e non erano riferiti a te.
> sinceramente non capisco nemmeno il motivo del tuo intervenuto!
> solidarietà femminile?


Sono in un forum se leggo una cosa che secondo me non è corretta lo dico indipendentemente che le persone coinvolte siano amici, donne o uomini.
Se invece devo alzare la mano e chiedere il permesso per poter dire la mia basta saperlo, provo a rileggere il regolamento..


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> mai rispondere con una domanda ad un'altra domanda.....devi dirgli una balla? dilla grossa? accontentala e te la giostri come ti pare


ma mio caro NOI SIAMO UOMINI.
Sono loro che sistematicamente ci rispondono ad una domanda con un'altra...

E la prima domanda che fanno è questa:
Ma perchè mi fai questa domanda?

E dentro loro stesse si dicono...
Ma chissà come mai questo banfone gadano intortatore mi sta chiedendo questo...

Ma sta tento Indeciso...

CREDIMI
Nell'estremo tentativo di farle contente ne esci pazzo....

Se solo ti raccontassi cosa ho passato io per fare contenta una che mi ha chiesto un passaggio e ho lasciato un'altra ad aspettarmi mezz'ora in un parcheggio...porcatroia...dugento giorni di lamentele e pecole...da non credere...

Cioè credimi per far contente le donne...dovremmo essere come dei polipi...con almeno 8 mani...per tutto quello che ci chiedono...

E mi riallaccio alla bibbia...
Guarda quella volta con Erodiade...
Cosa gli ha chiesto metà del suo regno?
No la testa del Battista...perchè lei sapeva che era l'unica cosa che non avrebbe MAI voluto concedere...

Già sei indeciso...se fai il salto della staccionata...con la tipa sbagliata...CREDIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...passerai dalla padella alla brace....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Lothar che intortatore del casso...Tebe sta già ridendo...e se ride lei...vuol dire che con lei si può procedere...se invece la tizia dice...ma che risposta deficente che mi hai dato...molla subito la presa...perchè tu sai meglio di me...che se una donna non è spiritosa è maestra...e quindi è meglio scappare che non cadere in qualche imboscata...
> 
> Perchè se invece di avere voglia di farti fare quattro saltini di qui e là e su e giù...sta qua ti dice...
> AH io mi aspetto da te che mi porti la borsa della spesa eh?
> ...


Se Tebe ride la figa vive la farò incidere in oro e brillantini sulla mia "ampolla" delle ceneri quando muoio!
E' bellissima!


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma mio caro NOI SIAMO UOMINI.Sono loro che sistematicamente ci rispondono ad una domanda con un'altra...E la prima domanda che fanno è questa:Ma perchè mi fai questa domanda?E dentro loro stesse si dicono...Ma chissà come mai questo banfone gadano intortatore mi sta chiedendo questo...Ma sta tento Indeciso...CREDIMINell'estremo tentativo di farle contente ne esci pazzo....Se solo ti raccontassi cosa ho passato io per fare contenta una che mi ha chiesto un passaggio e ho lasciato un'altra ad aspettarmi mezz'ora in un parcheggio...porcatroia...dugento giorni di lamentele e pecole...da non credere...Cioè credimi per far contente le donne...dovremmo essere come dei polipi...con almeno 8 mani...per tutto quello che ci chiedono...E mi riallaccio alla bibbia...Guarda quella volta con Erodiade...Cosa gli ha chiesto metà del suo regno?No la testa del Battista...perchè lei sapeva che era l'unica cosa che non avrebbe MAI voluto concedere...Già sei indeciso...se fai il salto della staccionata...con la tipa sbagliata...CREDIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...passerai dalla padella alla brace....


lo so che siamo uomini e sappaimo a chi rispondiamo....io dicevo farle felici nel leggere quello che voglio sentirsi scrivere.....poi tanto siamo stronzi e sappiamo che é una balla colossale poi dipende da cosa si sono detti prima  ci vorrebbe una cronostoria


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma mio caro NOI SIAMO UOMINI.
> Sono loro che sistematicamente ci rispondono ad una domanda con un'altra...
> 
> E la prima domanda che fanno è questa:
> ...



le ho scritto....intelligenza..femminilita'..classe..banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Sta tento Lothar se continua a farti sta domanda vuole questa risposta...

Devi essere diretto: Sms....La figa no? Mica siamo qui per pettinare le bambole? Mica siamo in un oratorio parrocchiale no?

Dai Lothar...ti stai rammollendo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le ho scritto....intelligenza..femminilita'..classe..banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo.....
Ma se fai così...s'innnnnammmoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
E poi ti dice...ma Lotharuccio perchè vuoi la mia figa...io ti offro il mio cuore...carico di sentimenti...e flap flap...parlami di te...che io ti ascolto...o ascoltami...capiscimi...

Oppure scrivi una parola ad effetto: Dai viviamoci.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le *ho scritto....intelligenza..femminilita'..classe..*banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


NON CE LA STO FACENDOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le ho scritto....intelligenza..femminilita'..classe..banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


stai attento Lotharone... che se è tua moglie...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le ho scritto....*intelligenza..femminilita'..classe*..banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


:risata: :rotfl::risata:

no Lothar non ci siamo.....


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le ho scritto....intelligenza..femminilita'..classe..banale ma come dire..non compromettente..non si sa mai..


E' l'età che avanza :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NON CE LA STO FACENDOOOOOO!!!


Ecco visto Lothar invece di calara il c...asso hai calato la scartela...vedi come la prendono?
Visto e poi ci lamentiamo che le donne ci pigliano per il culo eh?


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto Lothar invece di calara il c...asso hai calato la scartela...vedi come la prendono?
> Visto e poi ci lamentiamo che le donne ci pigliano per il culo eh?


Vabbè ... tanto le donne di ci pigliano per il culo comunque  ... tanto vale dire quello che vogliono sentire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco visto Lothar invece di calara il c...asso hai calato la scartela...vedi come la prendono?
> Visto e poi ci lamentiamo che le donne ci pigliano per il culo eh?


va beh... sembravano le caratteristiche della segretaria: competenze specifiche, bella presenza,  automunita...  Un po' di fantasia e spirito... anche nel caso fosse sua moglie...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... tanto le donne di ci pigliano per il culo comunque ... tanto vale dire quello che vogliono sentire.


invece voi no è:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò la Simy...se non lo sai è a capo della falange romana del forum...detta la *Cricca dei Ciociari Burini.*..



Nato e cresciuto a ridosso delle Mura Aureliane, al Km 0 dell'Appia (Nuova). Prima di arrivare in Ciociaria di Km bisogna farne almeno un paio di centinaia.

Su stè cose non si scherza


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> invece voi no è:mrgreen:


A parte quello dell'altro thread (uno così bisognerebbe candidarlo all'Oscar come miglior imbecille della storia), di solito noi siamo dei dilettanti al Vostro confronto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy..scusa se mi infiltro....sta qua'mi scrive..cosa cerchi da una donna???...con un sms che casso rispondo??? chi mi aiuta??ahahahha



Lotharone, in questo caso io sono per lo schierare la squadra con la difesa alta e pressing a tutto campo, alla ricerca del risultato.

Niente Manfrine attendiste.

Cosa Cerchi da una donna ?

Risposta:

A soffocotti come sei messa ?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A parte quello dell'altro thread (uno così bisognerebbe candidarlo all'Oscar come miglior imbecille della storia), di solito noi siamo dei dilettanti al Vostro confronto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma dissento fortemente!
Siamo sempre noi femminucce a lasciarci le penne!
MOSTRI!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> può essere. Siamo solidali qui. Abbiamo imparato a esserlo, per asciugarci a vicenda le lacrime, per ridere assieme e trovare la forza di asciugare quelle di chi arriva, anche se a volte la storia che ti racconta è così simile alla tua che ti riapre tutte le ferite. E siamo quello che scriviamo di essere.


Ne sei sicura? che non sia l'alter-ego  che fornisce sia la sicurezza che esiste qualcun altro come noi, sia la certezza inconscia che questa amicizia può permettere di affrontare con qualcuno il mondo vissuto.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma dissento fortemente!
> Siamo sempre noi femminucce a lasciarci le penne!
> MOSTRI!


Sì, effettivamente, hai ragione ... bellissimo non sono mai stato !!!


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura? che non sia l'alter-ego  che fornisce sia la sicurezza che esiste qualcun altro come noi, sia la certezza inconscia che questa amicizia può permettere di affrontare con qualcuno il mondo vissuto.


E se anche fosse ?? Ti pare poco ??

Io ho l'impressione che tu stia parlando di cose che non conosci direttamente ma solo per "sentito dire" : dolore, sofferenza, amicizia, condivisione, comprensione ... ma probabilmente mi sbaglio ... come sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura? che non sia l'alter-ego che fornisce sia la sicurezza che esiste qualcun altro come noi, sia la certezza inconscia che questa amicizia può permettere di affrontare con qualcuno il mondo vissuto.


beh, le amicizie a quello servono: ad affrontare il mondo. E io quello ho trovato qui, aiuto. Da traditi e da traditori, aiuto di quello vero. E cerco di ricambiare, nelle mie possibilità. Poi magari Lothar è il mio alter ego e io non me ne sono accorta... ma non credo. Lothar mi spaventò, poi mi fece incazzare, alla fine mi fece ridere. Ridere serve molto. Con altri ho avuto interazioni di tipo diverso, si piange, si discute, si riflette, si danno bacchettate e si ricevono, perchè tutti quanti tendiamo a raccontarcela. E gli amici servono a questo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si capisco perfettamente, mai contrastare uno degli eletti, me ne guarderei bene,  arriverebbero tutti gli altri sostenitori di supporto... questo è ancora più divertente
> ciao, buona giornata


Voglio dire una cosa.
Quando sono entrata qui ho infranto tutte le regole credo.
In più traditrice.
Ok. Mi hanno sparato sopra.
L'avevo messo in conto. Capita così anche nella vita. Rimangono tutti un pò inizialmente perplessi dai miei modi, però...
Appartengo alla parte scomoda del forum se così si può dire, quella dei diversamente fedeli "puri", che non cerca in un altro uomo ciò che manca a casa, quindi senza nemmeno la scusante del marito stronzo/che non mi guarda/che mi tratta male/ che non mi scopa/ eccetera.
E qui è pieno di persone che soffrono davvero per persone come me.
Quindi dovrei essere messa alla gogna ogni volta che intervengo...ma non è così.


Ho visto sparare sopra ad alcuni traditi.
Poche volte.
Non riesco davvero a capire dove vedi tutta questa aggressività.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voglio dire una cosa.
> Quando sono entrata qui ho infranto tutte le regole credo.
> In più traditrice.
> Ok. Mi hanno sparato sopra.
> ...


ecco!  e ci siamo pure affezionati a Tebina :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco!  e ci siamo pure affe*zzio*nati a Tebina :mrgreen:


simy.....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> simy.....


m'è scappata la Z .........caxxo...correggo subito!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> simy.....


L'aspettavo...le antenne ha.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *m'è scappata la Z *.........caxxo...correggo subito!


però bisogna trovarla eh?
non vorrei ritrovarmi una zeta in bagno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però bisogna trovarla eh?
> non vorrei ritrovarmi una zeta in bagno!


l'ho trovata...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ho trovata...


meno male .quando il conte attacca a parlare di organi me ne servono sempre tante:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> meno male .quando il conte attacca a parlare di organi me ne servono sempre tante:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco!  e ci siamo pure affezionati a Tebina :mrgreen:


a proposito... Tebina, cara, vieni qui... sei tu l'anima bella e sensibile che ricercavo ieri, per caso?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito... Tebina, cara, vieni qui... sei tu l'anima bella e sensibile che ricercavo ieri, per caso?


:scared: cos'ho fatto questa volta?
Ricordati che sono sedotta&abbandonata quindi sensibile....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> :scared: cos'ho fatto questa volta?
> Ricordati che sono sedotta&abbandonata quindi sensibile....


... ne sai nulla?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ne sai nulla?


va bene confesso.

Ho risposto ad un suo commento in home, abbiamo litigato un pò gli ho chiesto di aprire un 3d e di intervenire sul forum.

Volevo anche adottarlo!

A parte gli scherzi...
Trovo ballerino troppo quadrato, un pò pieno di se stesso, con l'arte della  verità in tasca, convinto assoluto delle sue idee.
Rigido ecco.
Però è giovane. Mi ricorda un pò me al contrario...
Ditemi quello che volete.
Ha toccato le corde erodiane di Tebe mamma leonessa.

Voi siete grandi. Lui ha 24 anni.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lotharone, in questo caso io sono per lo schierare la squadra con la difesa alta e pressing a tutto campo, alla ricerca del risultato.
> 
> Niente Manfrine attendiste.
> 
> ...


caro Tuba ho un 6 senso per queste cose...sai dopo questo ho scritto''e tu in 1 uomo che cerchi???'''..ora risponde:mrgreen::mrgreen:..anche regali....ahahahaha...strano io troie a pagamento non ne conosco..valuto ipotesi bisognosa arrotondare causa crisi.......comunque becca male...piuttosto faccio senza..cque sn curioso..voglio vedere dove si spinge..ahahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Tuba ho un 6 senso per queste cose...sai dopo questo ho scritto''e *tu in 1 uomo che cerchi*???'''..ora risponde:mrgreen::mrgreen:..anche regali....ahahahaha...strano io troie a pagamento non ne conosco..valuto ipotesi bisognosa arrotondare causa crisi.......comunque becca male...piuttosto faccio senza..cque sn curioso..voglio vedere dove si spinge..ahahahah


by Simy.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene confesso.
> 
> Ho risposto ad un suo commento in home, abbiamo litigato un pò gli ho chiesto di aprire un 3d e di intervenire sul forum.
> 
> ...


Rigido?forse un po', sì... ah ma io spero che torni, eh?


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho visto sparare sopra ad alcuni traditi.Poche volte.Non riesco davvero a capire dove vedi tutta questa aggressività.


E pensare che ho letto "ho visto scopare sopra ad alcuni traditi"......azz, saranno quelle scarpine rosse


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E pensare che ho letto "*ho visto scopare sopra ad alcuni traditi*"......azz, saranno quelle scarpine rosse


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rigido?forse un po', sì... ah ma io spero che torni, eh?


Anche io spero che torni.
Perchè  è una voce giovane, in un forum in cui la maggior parte di noi è abbondantemente sopra i 30 e già con il suo bagaglio di zaini maledetti di aspettative frantumate, sogni sfumati, compromessi maledetti...
Lui difende i suoi principi con la forza dei suoi 24 anni.

Lo facevo pure io e con metodi più...come dire...barbari.

La vita cambia tutti.
Maledizione.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E pensare che ho letto "ho visto scopare sopra ad alcuni traditi"......azz, saranno quelle scarpine rosse


No. Non sono le scarpine rosse.
Sono i tuoi ormoni che ti stanno suggerendo qualcosa.
da quanto non pratichi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io spero che torni.
> Perchè è una voce giovane, in un forum in cui la maggior parte di noi è abbondantemente sopra i 30 e già con il suo bagaglio di zaini maledetti di aspettative frantumate, sogni sfumati, compromessi maledetti...
> Lui difende i suoi principi con la forza dei suoi 24 anni.
> 
> ...


sei sicura? hai letto i post di ieri sera?


----------



## Indeciso (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non sono le scarpine rosse.Sono i tuoi ormoni che ti stanno suggerendo qualcosa.da quanto non pratichi?


E' vero.....di questo periodo strabordano ultimamente abbastanza non é mai abbastanza


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io spero che torni.
> Perchè è una voce giovane, in un forum in cui la maggior parte di noi è* abbondantemente sopra i 30 e* già con il suo bagaglio di zaini maledetti di aspettative frantumate, sogni sfumati, compromessi maledetti...
> Lui difende i suoi principi con la forza dei suoi 24 anni.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto parla per te! io ancora ci devo arrivare! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per il resto ha letto la discussione di ieri sera?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei sicura? hai letto i post di ieri sera?


Non li ho letti fono alla fine ma il genere di risposte è simile a quello che c'è stato in home tra me e lui.

Ballerino ha la pelle sensibile perchè ha 24 anni. 

Sinceramente non c'è nessun post che mi abbia colpito in negativo se non dal corpus che poi è stato un crescendo.
Da li in poi valeva tutto.
E' stata un pò zuffa.

Cosa mi sono persa di grave?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non li ho letti fono alla fine ma il genere di risposte è simile a quello che c'è stato in home tra me e lui.
> 
> Ballerino ha la pelle sensibile perchè ha 24 anni.
> 
> ...


ma nooooo, niente di grave Tebe, figurati... ho fatto un po' da 'sacco' ma roba da ridere... era che in quel post mi aveva incuriosito, ho trovato poi i post sulla home e ho capito a chi si riferiva e volevo coglionarti un po'... animuccia sensibile che non sei altro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma dissento fortemente!
> Siamo sempre noi femminucce a lasciarci le penne!
> MOSTRI!


Tanto va la mona al lardo che ci lascia il pompino eh?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male .quando il conte attacca a parlare di organi me ne servono sempre tante:mrgreen:


pavida...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> pavida...


alla faccia del senso dell'umorismo .

pavida ...???
conte forse sei regredito insieme con l'avatar


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia del senso dell'umorismo .
> 
> pavida ...???
> conte forse sei regredito insieme con l'avatar


Ma è  lui da piccinooooo......
Oddio ed io che pensavo avesse usato la foto di un bimbo per intenerire le donzelle......
Cosa non farebbe quel banfone pur di attirare l'attenzione su di luiiii......


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene confesso.
> 
> Ho risposto ad un suo commento in home, abbiamo litigato un pò gli ho chiesto di aprire un 3d e di intervenire sul forum.
> 
> ...


scusa tebe ma senza falsa modestia io a 24 anni non ero cosi...ovviamente in meglio...


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scusa tebe ma senza falsa modestia io a 24 anni non ero cosi...ovviamente in meglio...


Angelo, non tutti siamo cresciuti con le stesse esperienze.
Io ero un pò come Ballerino...al contrario  però.
Ovvero dalla parte dei traditori.
Lui difende le sue idee con veemenza, esattamente come facevo io.
Con metodi un pò assolutistici e la "presunzione" di essere nel giusto.
Ballerino ha dei valori e ci crede.
Li espone in base al suo carattere che ribadisco è 24 anni.
La vita stessa gli farà modulare dei modi, come è successo a me e a tutti.
Chi di noi è uguale a quando aveva 20 anni?
Nessuno.
Anche con me ha avuto dei modi bruschi ma abbiamo comunicato alla fine.
E ripeto che mi dispiace molto che ne sia andato.
Come ho scritto sopra.
Era una nuova voce in mezzo a tutti noi che siamo "vecchiotti" mettiamola così.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era una nuova voce in mezzo a tutti noi che siamo "*vecchiotti*" mettiamola così.


Ce sarai te....e tre quarti del condominio tuo


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Angelo, non tutti siamo cresciuti con le stesse esperienze.
> Io ero un pò come Ballerino...al contrario  però.
> Ovvero dalla parte dei traditori.
> Lui difende le sue idee con veemenza, esattamente come facevo io.
> ...


Io non ho partecipato, ma ho letto tutto...

Sentendosi toccare la mamma, ha cominciato a sparare a zero su utenti come Sbriciolata.
Senza il minimo accenno a voler comprendere le risposte estremamente pacate che, almeno all'inizio, gli si dava.
Ovviamente da un certo punto in poi l'ironia ha prevalso 

Più che la accesa difesa dei suoi valori e visioni in bianco e nero da ragazzino, è emersa la volontà di affossare chiunque, a suo parere, non accettasse in toto non tanto i suoi valori, quanto il suo racconto di come stavano le cose.
Una impossibilità al confronto. All'ascolto.

Comprensibile in un ragazzino (anche se a 24 anni... insomma...) e ti assicuro che all'inizio se ne è tenuto conto.
Ma alla fin fine, no, non credo che abbiamo perso molto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Angelo, non tutti siamo cresciuti con le stesse esperienze.
> Io ero un pò come Ballerino...al contrario però.
> Ovvero dalla parte dei traditori.
> Lui difende le sue idee con veemenza, esattamente come facevo io.
> ...


Io difendo sempre i giovani, perchè hanno diritto di sbagliare.Mio nonno a 90 anni ha voluto che gli facessi vedere come funzionava internet. Quello è essere giovani. Essere simmetrici, presuntuosi, gratuitamente offensivi e arroganti tendendo alla cattiveria non è essere giovani, è comportarsi da bambini. E a 24 anni non hai più il diritto di comportarti da bambino, secondo me.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io difendo sempre i giovani, perchè hanno diritto di sbagliare.Mio nonno a 90 anni ha voluto che gli facessi vedere come funzionava internet. Quello è essere giovani. Essere simmetrici, presuntuosi, gratuitamente offensivi e arroganti tendendo alla cattiveria non è essere giovani, è comportarsi da bambini. E a 24 anni non hai più il diritto di comportarti da bambino, secondo me.


Concordo.
Cmq mia figlia è più disponibile ad accettare il punto di vista altrui e ad ammettere di aver sbagliato di Ballerino...

Direi che è un peccato che se ne sia andato solo perchè era interessante vedere come è adesso una certa fetta dei "giovani". Ma la visione che ne avrebbe dato lui, forse sarebbe risultata un filino distorta... un filino troppo intendo, tutti distorciamo le cose secondo il filtro delle nostre esperienze...


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Ok..capisco e approvo il vostro punto di vista ma essendo stata una ragazzina difficile fino a quasi 30 anni...ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i giudizi che molto spesso sentivo errati.
E molto spesso erano giusti..ma ci sono arrivata dopo.
Non giustifico nessuno e ho dichiarato subito che ha avuto toni sbagliati ma io in qualche modo lo capisco. Lo comprendo.

Tutto qui.

Tebe materna


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok..capisco e approvo il vostro punto di vista ma essendo stata una ragazzina difficile fino a quasi 30 anni...ho vissuto sulla mia pelle i giudizi che molto spesso sentivo errati.
> E molto spesso erano giusti..ma ci sono arrivata dopo.
> Non giustifico nessuno e ho dichiarato subito che ha avuto toni sbagliati ma io in qualche modo lo capisco. Lo comprendo.
> 
> ...


ah, va bene
ma una domanda: secondo te uno che lavora in discoteca, luogo noto per essere un esempio di moralità, virtù e legalità, può permettersi di sputar sentenze ad ogni post?
vorrei capire come fa a lavorare in posti del genere uno che si professa strenuo difensore dei valori, tanto da cazziare gli altri!
perchè ci ho lavorato anch'io quando andavo all'università, è un ambientino che conosco bene bene...
se hai la mamma giudice ed il padre vittima civile, o ti impegni anche tu e ti comporti di conseguenza, oppure non è che puoi andare a rimorchio dei genitori per acquisire in moralità da sbattere in faccia al prossimo, secondo me!


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, va bene
> *ma una domanda: secondo te uno che lavora in discoteca, luogo noto per essere un esempio di moralità, virtù e legalità, può permettersi di sputar sentenze ad ogni post?*
> vorrei capire come fa a lavorare in posti del genere uno che si professa strenuo difensore dei valori, tanto da cazziare gli altri!
> perchè ci ho lavorato anch'io quando andavo all'università, è un ambientino che conosco bene bene...
> se hai la mamma giudice ed il padre vittima civile, o ti impegni anche tu e ti comporti di conseguenza, oppure non è che puoi andare a rimorchio dei genitori per acquisire in moralità da sbattere in faccia al prossimo, secondo me!


Si, può farlo (anche se non è giusto) perchè anche se stai sul cubo e lavori in discoteca non è detto che tu ti fai fare soffocotti a tutto spiano e sei una persona con una moralità bassa.
L'abito non fa il monaco e il tuo è un pregiudizio bello e buono.

Come quando facevo teologia all'università e la gente pensava che fossi una mezza suora.


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, può farlo (anche se non è giusto) perchè anche se stai sul cubo e lavori in discoteca non è detto che tu ti fai fare soffocotti a tutto spiano e sei una persona con una moralità bassa.
> L'abito non fa il monaco e* il tuo è un pregiudizio bello e buono.
> *
> Come quando facevo teologia all'università e la gente pensava che fossi una mezza suora.


sbagliato, non mi riferivo certo al sesso, ma a tutti quei valori che ha dichiarato di possedere
mi riferivo ai gestori delle discoteche, che pagano per lo più in nero e che hanno a che fare con droga, prostituzione e pizzo
guarda che anche una delle più famose di milano è stata chiusa per questi motivi
ma ti pare che ho dei pregiudizi proprio io che ci ho lavorato! 
appunto perchè è un ambiente che conosco bene so come funziona, non come un tribunale, ti assicuro

il punto era: non perchè hai dei genitori così e però fai una vita cosà, puoi fare la morale agli altri, secondo me!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah, va bene
> *ma una domanda: secondo te uno che lavora in discoteca, luogo noto per essere un esempio di moralità, virtù e legalità, può permettersi di sputar sentenze ad ogni post?
> *vorrei capire come fa a lavorare in posti del genere uno che si professa strenuo difensore dei valori, tanto da cazziare gli altri!
> perchè ci ho lavorato anch'io quando andavo all'università, è un ambientino che conosco bene bene...
> se hai la mamma giudice ed il padre vittima civile, o ti impegni anche tu e ti comporti di conseguenza, oppure non è che puoi andare a rimorchio dei genitori per acquisire in moralità da sbattere in faccia al prossimo, secondo me!


su questo dissento! ...e quoto Tebe


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo dissento! ...e quoto Tebe



evabbè...

il punto era questo

se hai la mamma giudice ed il padre vittima civile, o ti impegni anche tu e ti comporti di conseguenza, oppure non è che puoi andare a rimorchio dei genitori per acquisire in moralità da sbattere in faccia al prossimo, secondo me!


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sbagliato, non mi riferivo certo al sesso, ma a tutti quei valori che ha dichiarato di possedere
> mi riferivo ai gestori delle discoteche, che pagano per lo più in nero e che hanno a che fare con droga, prostituzione e pizzo
> guarda che anche una delle più famose di milano è stata chiusa per questi motivi
> ma ti pare che ho dei pregiudizi proprio io che ci ho lavorato!
> ...


Ma se lui segue i suoi principi che importanza vuoi che abbia dove lavora?
E' mica lui che paga in nero i dipendenti.
E' mica lui che spaccia droga eventualmente.
E mica che lui che si prostituisce.
Mi spiace free.
Il tuo lo vedo sempre come un pregiudizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> evabbè...
> 
> il punto era questo
> 
> se hai la mamma giudice ed il padre vittima civile, o ti impegni anche tu e ti comporti di conseguenza, oppure non è che puoi andare a rimorchio dei genitori per acquisire in moralità da sbattere in faccia al prossimo, secondo me!


Ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa fa Ballerino nella sua vita o come si comporta.
Stai dando un giudizio in base al lavoro che fa.
Scusa frtee...tu hai lavorato in discoteca...ti sei fatta? Ti sei prostituita?
Che facevi in discoteca come lavoro?


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma se lui segue i suoi principi che importanza vuoi che abbia dove lavora?*
> E' mica lui che paga in nero i dipendenti.
> E' mica lui che spaccia droga eventualmente.
> E mica che lui che si prostituisce.
> ...



bè, è evidente: lui può scegliere
come io scelgo con chi lavorare e con chi no, cosa fare e cosa no
io ho visto bene com'è, ed ho finito gli studi e cambiato completamente genere

si tratta di coerenza, non certo di pregiudizi


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, è evidente: lui può scegliere
> come io scelgo con chi lavorare e con chi no, cosa fare e cosa no
> io ho visto bene com'è, ed ho finito gli studi e cambiato completamente genere
> 
> si tratta di coerenza, non certo di pregiudizi


Secondo il tuo pensiero allora, tutti quelli che hanno conosciuto free le hanno dato della poco di buono perchè lavorava in discoteca noto luogo di super perdizione.

Tu cosa ne sai se lui ha potuto scegliere?
Te l'ha detto?
Lo conosci?


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

la disco è un ambiente malsano...difficile "non cadere nelle tentazioni ma liberaci dal male"...amen
spesso si è giovani e si viene attratti dalle illusioni...rimanere impigliati nella rete è un attimo...


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa fa Ballerino nella sua vita o come si comporta.
> Stai dando un giudizio in base al lavoro che fa.
> Scusa frtee...tu hai lavorato in discoteca...ti sei fatta? Ti sei prostituita?
> Che facevi in discoteca come lavoro?



ma nemmeno un po', ho lavorato perchè mi divertivo, alcuni miei amici sono tuttora dj e conosco qualche gestore
facevo la selezione all'ingresso, distribuivo inviti ed offrivo da bere, niente di che
di ballerino so che si è portato a casa una per 15 giorni e poi ha staccato il cell, lo ha scritto lui
so che la mamma fa il giudice e quindi lui ha dei valori, lo ha scritto lui
so che balla


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo pensiero allora, tutti quelli che hanno conosciuto free le hanno dato della poco di buono perchè lavorava in discoteca noto luogo di super perdizione.
> 
> Tu cosa ne sai se lui ha potuto scegliere?
> Te l'ha detto?
> Lo conosci?


no, erano contenti perchè free offriva da bere

senti, secondo te il figlio di cotanti genitori non può scegliere??
di proseguire gli studi ad es., visto come si esprime


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un po', ho lavorato perchè mi divertivo, alcuni miei amici sono tuttora dj e conosco qualche gestore
> facevo la selezione all'ingresso, distribuivo inviti ed offrivo da bere, niente di che
> di ballerino so che si è portato a casa una per 15 giorni e poi ha staccato il cell, lo ha scritto lui
> so che la mamma fa il giudice e quindi lui ha dei valori, lo ha scritto lui
> so che balla


Sai per esempio che ha fatto anche spettacoli per noi gentili donzelle alla festa delle donne e ne è uscito talmente schifato da noi sempre gentili donzelle che ha smesso subito nonostante fruttassero un pò di soldi in più?
Sai lo schifo che gli è rimasto dentro per tutte quelle mani che lo trattavano come un oggetto sessuale?
Gli sguardi eccetera?
Gli sguardi di quelli con il pregiudizio dentro, che pensano il luogo faccia la persona.
Non è così.

Tanto per dire eh..


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai per esempio che ha fatto anche spettacoli per noi gentili donzelle alla festa delle donne e ne è uscito talmente schifato da noi sempre gentili donzelle che ha smesso subito nonostante fruttassero un pò di soldi in più?
> Sai lo schifo che gli è rimasto dentro per tutte quelle mani che lo trattavano come un oggetto sessuale?
> Gli sguardi eccetera?
> Gli sguardi di quelli con il pregiudizio dentro, che pensano il luogo faccia la persona.
> ...



ahahhahahhahhahhahahhha!

ma scusa, uno che va a fare gli spettacoli con le chiappe al vento, che si aspettava??
ma stai parlando seriamente??


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, erano contenti perchè free offriva da bere
> 
> senti, secondo te il figlio di cotanti genitori non può scegliere??
> di proseguire gli studi ad es., visto come si esprime


Io non ho potuto scegliermi il lavoro a quell'età.
Nonostante il tipo di famiglia alle spalle.
Non perchè non mi avrebbero dato soldi ma perchè ho preferito così.
E non solo sono andata a lavorare in discoteca pure io, ma a lavare i piatti e sarei andata a lavorare pure in una casa di appuntamenti a togliere preservativi usati all'occorrenza.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> la disco è un ambiente malsano...difficile "non cadere nelle tentazioni ma liberaci dal male"...amen
> spesso si è giovani e si viene attratti dalle illusioni...rimanere impigliati nella rete è un attimo...


Dissento. 

Potrei parlare di persone "raffreddate" ad Agosto in posti di lavoro frequentati da ManagerSSS......

Non sono i luoghi ad essere malsani.

Cavolo io mi facevo le canne quando andavo a scuola dai salesiani


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahhahahhha!
> 
> ma scusa, uno che va a fare gli spettacoli con le chiappe al vento, che si aspettava??
> ma stai parlando seriamente??


Non tutti nascono imparati. 
Io a priori penso di poter sopportare una cosa, ma poi quando la faccio posso scoprire che no.
Non ce la posso fare.
Non ti è mai capitato?
Beata..


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dissento.
> 
> Potrei parlare di persone "raffreddate" ad Agosto in posti di lavoro frequentati da ManagerSSS......
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho potuto scegliermi il lavoro a quell'età.
> Nonostante il tipo di famiglia alle spalle.
> Non perchè non mi avrebbero dato soldi ma perchè ho preferito così.
> E non solo sono andata a lavorare in discoteca pure io, ma a lavare i piatti e sarei andata a lavorare pure in una casa di appuntamenti a togliere preservativi usati all'occorrenza.



infatti, hai scelto
lui, pure


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahhahahhha!
> 
> ma scusa, *uno che va a fare gli spettacoli con le chiappe al vento, che si aspettava*??
> ma stai parlando seriamente??



non è una bella immagine delle donne.....stare li a "sbavare" davanti ad uno che per guadagnarsi qualcosa sta li con le chiappe al vento!


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non tutti nascono imparati.
> Io a priori penso di poter sopportare una cosa, ma poi quando la faccio posso scoprire che no.
> Non ce la posso fare.
> *Non ti è mai capitato?*
> Beata..



diciamo che mi trovo bene a riflettere un  po' prima di avventurarmi chissà dove

non è che c'era poi tanto da riflettere, eh...
che s'immaginava? di servire il the con i pasticcini?


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dissento.
> 
> Potrei parlare di persone "raffreddate" ad Agosto in posti di lavoro frequentati da ManagerSSS......
> 
> ...



Certo, e mi sarò espresso male...sono le persone a renderli tali questi ambienti...infatti la rete che citavo mica te la cala l'ambiente ma chi la frequenta....
Errare humanum est


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è una bella immagine delle donne.....stare li a "sbavare" davanti ad uno che per guadagnarsi qualcosa sta li con le chiappe al vento!



bè, gli spettacoli li organizzano i gestori, forse il suo non è stato così limpido nell'arruolarlo
strano, poichè sono tutti di specchiata rettitudine, tipo i giudici, mi vien da dire
e come mai ci lavora ancora dopo questa brutta avventura??


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, gli spettacoli li organizzano i gestori, forse il suo non è stato così limpido nell'arruolarlo
> strano, poichè sono tutti di specchiata rettitudine, tipo i giudici, mi vien da dire
> e come mai ci lavora ancora dopo questa brutta avventura??



mi pare che ha detto che non li fa più ...ma forse ho capito male io! XD


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare che ha detto che non li fa più ...ma forse ho capito male io! XD



ma in disco lavora ancora? ha cambiato gestore?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

Che tipo di lavoro, che tipo di ambiente, che tipo di influenze...

A me, l'unica cosa che ha dato veramente fastidio di Ballerino, è che si sia inalberato quando parlavamo di sua madre -ed esprimendo solo la nostra perplessità a riguardo del non uscire da sola col figlio per una cena o cinema- e da qui passando ad insultare Sbri, Sole, altri, anche quando cercavano di spiegare meglio quello che volevano dire, e che non volevano offenderlo...

Tebe, capisco il tuo punto di vista...
Io per prima con le persone cui tengo mi faccio in diecimila per capire cosa gli passa per la testa, per vedere dietro espressioni infelici i sentimenti veri etc...
Solo che lo faccio appunto con una persona cui tengo... se un perfetto estraneo mi rompe le scatole oltre un certo punto.. chi me lo fa fare di fare tutta quella fatica?

Ti assicuro che credo di avere colto certi meccanismi tipici di una mente giovane e un pò "esaltata".
Solo che... diamine.. stavolta non vedevo perchè sbattermi. Qualche volta capita anche a me..
Anche perchè anche Sbri ci si è messa, a spiegarsi, ricevendone solo insulti...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in disco lavora ancora? ha cambiato gestore?



ma gli spettacoli erano per la festa delle donne.....bò non ci sto capendo un cavolo...in ogni caso ballerino non mi piaceva...troppo pieno di se....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Io ballo da solo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è una bella immagine delle donne.....stare li a "sbavare" davanti ad uno che per guadagnarsi qualcosa sta li con le chiappe al vento!


no... eppure qualcosa dell'essere oggetti sessuali dovremmo aver capito. Non siamo più fighe se ci comportiamo come gli uomini, quando questi danno il peggio di sè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che tipo di lavoro, che tipo di ambiente, che tipo di influenze...
> 
> A me, l'unica cosa che ha dato veramente fastidio di Ballerino, è che si sia inalberato quando parlavamo di sua madre -ed esprimendo solo la nostra perplessità a riguardo del non uscire da sola col figlio per una cena o cinema- e da qui passando ad insultare Sbri, Sole, altri, anche quando cercavano di spiegare meglio quello che volevano dire, e che non volevano offenderlo...
> 
> ...


... io a dire la verità volevo capire qual'era il problema, per quello sono andata avanti. Poi quando ha cominciato a offendere ho risposto per vedere se si lasciava andare... e così è stato, in effetti. Secondo me sono emerse delle cose, magari ha l'occasione per pensarci su.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Angelo, non tutti siamo cresciuti con le stesse esperienze.
> Io ero un pò come Ballerino...al contrario  però.
> Ovvero dalla parte dei traditori.
> Lui difende le sue idee con veemenza, esattamente come facevo io.
> ...


Ti sbagli...
Il dramma è trovare quarantenni che sono ancora con l'immaturità dei 20 anni eh?
E lì è dura. E' dura.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, può farlo (anche se non è giusto) perchè anche se stai sul cubo e lavori in discoteca non è detto che tu ti fai fare soffocotti a tutto spiano e sei una persona con una moralità bassa.
> L'abito non fa il monaco e il tuo è un pregiudizio bello e buono.
> 
> Come quando facevo teologia all'università e la gente pensava che fossi una mezza suora.


La monaca di Monza.:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La monaca di Monza.:carneval:


Infatti!!!
Quante ne ha viste quella celletta....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti!!!
> Quante ne ha viste quella celletta....


Allora...
Mattutino: Ufficio delle leccature.
Godi Mattutine.
Le Ore del piacere: Terza, Sesta, Nona.
Vespro di lussuria
Copuleta prime di dormire.

Amen.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ballo da solo


..non è vero che balli da solo..
tu riesci a far ballare perfino i pezzi di legno....


----------



## Tubarao (11 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..non è vero che balli da solo..
> tu riesci a far ballare perfino i pezzi di legno....



ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRR !!!!!

Scusate, a me ste botte di autostima mi fanno l'effetto Simba 








Ora però son curioso di sapere chi è questo/a NR.


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRR !!!!!
> 
> Scusate, a *me ste botte di autostima mi fanno l'effetto Simba *
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:forza ora dicci quale pezzo di legno hai fatto ballare!


----------



## Indeciso (11 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRR !!!!!
> 
> Scusate, a me ste botte di autostima mi fanno l'effetto Simba
> 
> ...


Sarà un pezzo di legno....speriamo (per te) che sia legno buono:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRR !!!!!
> 
> Scusate, a me ste botte di autostima mi fanno l'effetto Simba
> 
> ...


......mmmhhhmmmm..e pensare che te l'ho detto in un'orecchio che sono un pezzo di legno.....
aaaahhh Tuba Tuba...tu non lo sai, ma sei un ballerino bravissimo.....


----------

